# Nachbar bedroht mich und Verdreht Tatsachen, was tun? Neu eingezogen.



## NeymarTorres (25. Mai 2016)

Hallo da ich hier öfter wegen Computer fragen Aktiv bin mal hier eine andre Frage.

Ich weiß das ist ev nicht das richtige Forum dafür aber ev hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und kann mir helfen.

Nun ich habe 2015 meine Frau geheiratet und wir haben uns eine eigene 3 Zimmer Wohnung gesucht. Nach ewigem Suchen haben wir dann auch eine gefunden.
Anfangs war alles okay, zwar gab es hier und da eine Baustelle, aber irgendwann waren wir dann sehr zufrieden mit der Wohnung die uns unser Makler gegeben hat.

Nun zogen dann Mitte 2015 neue Nachbarn in das ca 6 Familienhaus ein (1 Stock über uns). Und damit fing der Ärger an.
Nachts wurde von Fr-Sonntag extrem lang und laut gefeiert man hörte Ständig die Bässe von Musik oder Filmen durch die Schlafzimmer und Wohnzimmer decke.

Gefühlt 1-2 Mal in der Woche gab es bei Ihnen (Frisch verheiratet) Ehe Krach. Man hörte durch das Küchenfenster ständig Worte wie *Alter* und so Fallen wenn er mit seiner Frau stritt, dann knallten Türen.

Oft rumpelte es oben als ob Sie jeden Tag *Reise nach Jerusalem spielten*. 

Meine Frau störte das Nachts sehr, mich eher weniger da ich wenn ich Schlafe einfach Schlafe und mich sowas wenig juckt. 

Dazu kommt noch das Sie Ständig Ihren Hund alleine Lassen der jeden Tag *Jault* und sobald eine Tür aufgeht *Bellt*. 

Doch um den Hausfrieden nicht zu Schaden meldeten wir es nicht dem Makler und dachten (Wir warten erstmal ab). 

Dann zogen überraschend die *Mieter* direkt neben uns aus, und es kamen vor 3 Wochen neue Mieter in die Wohnung und dann fing der streit erst recht an.

Erst waren Sie noch total Freundlich, die Frau des neuen Mieters unserer Nachbarwohnung redete mit meiner Frau *sehr freundlich* und erzählte aus Ihrem Leben.
Ihr Mann ein *Migrant* war auch sehr freundlich. 

Als Wilkommens Geschenk brachten wir Ihnen eines Abends 2 Tafeln Milka und 1 Schachtel Tofiffee vorbei für Ihre Kinder und Sie.
Er bedankte sich sehr herzlich und wir verabschiedeten uns wieder.

Bis dahin gab es keine weiteren Vorkommnisse man lief sich auch nicht mehr über den Weg.

Doch dann vor ein paar Tagen kam ich Abends Nachhause mein Bruder lieferte mich am Haus ab. Als ich die Wohnungstür unten aufschloss, folgte mir der neue Nachbar und sagte zu mir laut und bedrohlich *Komm mit, komm hier her, komm mit* und zeigte mit einer Art *Rohrzange (silber)* auf einen Nebenraum im Hausflur. 
Ich folgte Ihm *er sperrte die Verbindungstür zu* dann sagte er *Was war das gestern?* ich sagte *was von was reden Sie?* er sagte *sei ruhig du weißt sehr wohl wovon ich rede, du legst dich mit dem Falschen an, du weißt nicht zu was ich fähig bin, du hast es verschissen* ich sagte *sorry ich weiß von nichts* er saget *Was du weißt von nichts?*. Dann hielt er mir immer wieder die Rohrzange oder was das war an den Nacken und Schuckte mich und sagte *ich will dich hier nie wieder sehen*, und sagte dazu *und was war das Gestern mit dem Jungen Mann im Flur, was hast du gesagt? Du hast es auf ewig bei mir verschissen* und ergänzte* und dann ständig den Rolladen hoch und runter machen und spionieren, verpiss dich* ich war total unter Schock und sagte nur *Ja ist ja gut ich mach ja nichts* dann kam seine Frau dazu und sagte *ist jetzt gut* doch er hörte nicht auf, sagte *und jetzt geh in deine Wohnung verpiss dich* und drohte weiter mit dem Handwerkszeug. 

Als ich dann die Treppen zu meiner Wohnungstür hinaufging rief die Frau noch hinterher *versager und feigling*.

In meiner Wohnung angekommen, rief ich sofort die Polizei an. Diese kam 5 Minuten später, mein Bruder kehrte ebenso um. 

Die Polizei verhörte Ihn dann als er mit dem Auto wieder zurück kam. Dort leugnete er dann alles und sagte *er hätte nur normal mit mir geredet, weil wir zu laut wären und er nicht schlafen könnte* er ergänzte *er hätte schon die Nachbarn über uns gefragt, aber diese hätten gesagt wir wären so laut deshalb könnten sie selber schon nicht schlafen*. 

Ich sagte der Polizistin *wir wollten uns schon lange über die Nachbarn über uns Beschweren weil diese so laut sind, wollten aber nicht den Hausfrieden stören*. Dann sagte seine Frau *das seit Ihr das haben die Nachbarn auch gesagt*. 
Ihr Sohn den die Polizei aus der Haustür klingelte als die Eltern noch weg waren *wusste von gar nichts* und sagte auch *ich habe Sie (also mich) die letzten Tage auch gar nicht gesehen* mein Bruder fragte *weißt du was von Gestern abend?* er sagte *nein*. 

Dann fragte die Polizei *nach der Waffe mit der er mich bedroht hätte* er sagte *er hätte nichts gehabt* dann gab er schlieslich doch zu etwas gehabt zu haben und die Polizistin kam mit einer *Taschenlampe* zu mir und fragte *war es das?* ich sagte *nein das war eine Art rohrzange oder so* die Frau von Ihm sagte dann *Lügner, das war das er hatte nichts andres*.

Schließlich sagte die Polizei das ich demnächst einen Brief der Polzeibehörde meines Ortes erhalten werde zur Vernehmung und das wir uns aus dem Weg gehen sollten.

Meine Frau hat nun aber total Panik und sagte *ich gehe nicht mehr in die Wohnung, denen ist alles zuzutrauen vorallem nachdem jetzt die Polizei kam*. Und mir ist es auch Mulmig *Tür an Tür* mit denen zu Wohnen.

Der Ihr Mann war echt unberechenbar ich dachte schon *meine Letzte Stunde hat geschlagen und betete Innerlich das nichts passiert*. Stehe immer noch total Unter Schock.

Als die Polizei dann kam passierte uns auch noch ein Missgeschick als ich die tür von Innen Aufschloss meinte die Polizistin ich solle runter kommen. Unten angekommen ging dann auch mein Bruder (der noch auf der Toilette war) aus der Wohnung und machte die Tür zu, nun steckt der Schlüssel von Innen und wir kommen nicht mehr in die Wohnung, wollen das aber auch gerade nicht.

Wie sollen wir da weiter vorgehen?

Den Markler haben wir schon angerufen er war sehr verständnisvoll und sagte *das geht so nicht, und bedrohen geht gar nicht er hätte auch normal reden können, er wäre zwar nicht mehr für unsere Wohnung zuständig aber er wurde es dem Chef der Firma weiter leiten* Wenig später meldete er sich wieder und meinte *Der Chef wolle am Fr mit uns reden, er hätte jetzt eben 3 Verschiedene Aussagen von den Nachbarn über uns und von den neuen Nachbarn*. 

Wir sind total Ratlos da die über uns nun die Schuld für den Lärm auf uns Abschieben.


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (25. Mai 2016)

Hi NeymarTorres,

schwierig dir einen Rat zu geben. Ich an deiner Stelle würde mich "verwanzen" und die Nachbarn erneut befragen. Den so hättest du einen Beweiß und nicht das übliche Aussage gegen Aussage. Außerdem kannst du ja Videos machen, wenn auf einmal sehr laute Musik erklingt am besten das man eine Uhrzeit und das Datum sieht. Kopf hoch . (Wie immer ich hafte nicht für Schäden bin kein Anwalt etc).


----------



## cryon1c (25. Mai 2016)

Keine Rechtsberatung, wie immer.

Aber ein gut gemeinter Rat: alles aufzeichnen, wenns brennt - Gutachter wegen Lautstärkemessung beauftragen und weitermachen, bis vors Gericht. Anwalt konsultieren, der sich auf solche Fälle spezialisiert. 

Videobeweise sind immer die besten, auf denen sollte auch Uhrzeit (aktuell + zur Sicherheit die Tageszeit z.B. hinter dem Fenster, ob es dunkel oder hell ist) und Datum sichtbar sein (z.B. online, wo sie sich nicht so einfach manupilieren lässt), damit sollte das allem standhalten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2016)

Ich habe rechtlich keine Ahnung, aber Dein Nachbar hat doch alles zugegeben. Er meint, von Euch kommt der Krach, darum hat er Dich bedroht. 
Er hat ein Motiv und es gibt eine Tat. Alles sehr ärgerlich, störend und ich wünsche Euch, dass es friedlich zu ändern ist. Aber einem Gewalttätigen
geht man aus dem Weg. Dann warte die Polizeivernehmung ab. Ideal wäre es, einen Anwalt zu nehmen. Einmal eine Beratungsgebühr kann Gold
wert sein. 

Ist es denn jetzt abends immer noch zu laut? Oder wurden die Obermieter durch die Aktion so eingeschüchtert, dass jetzt Ruhe ist?


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Mai 2016)

Am besten ausziehen. Alternativ könntest du dich auch mit dem Abschaum rumschlagen (im wörtlichen wie im übertragenen Sinne). Meine Mutter (alleinerziehend) ist mit mir ständig umgezogen, immer vom Regen in die Traufe. Erst das Ziehen in bessere Gegenden brachte Besserung.  Es ist  so, dass in ärmlichen Gegenden überwiegend primitive und dumme Leute leben.


----------



## NeymarTorres (25. Mai 2016)

DOKTOR_IGNORANT schrieb:


> Hi NeymarTorres,
> 
> schwierig dir einen Rat zu geben. Ich an deiner Stelle würde mich "verwanzen" und die Nachbarn erneut befragen. Den so hättest du einen Beweiß und nicht das übliche Aussage gegen Aussage. Außerdem kannst du ja Videos machen, wenn auf einmal sehr laute Musik erklingt am besten das man eine Uhrzeit und das Datum sieht. Kopf hoch . (Wie immer ich hafte nicht für Schäden bin kein Anwalt etc).



Videos machen ist ne gute Idee. Nur das Problem ist, bisher störte mich der Lärm nicht wirklich. Was mich nun aber stört ist das eben diese Bewohner den Lärm auf uns abwelzen und damit den neuen Nachbarn auf uns hetzten. Und dieser ging total wild auf mich los. In dem Moment dachte ich nicht die Kamera zu zücken oder irgendwo auf Aufnahme zu drücken, da er mich im Hausflur völlig überrumpelt hat. 
Und hätte ich da mein Handy raus geholt hätte er mir die Zange am end noch über die Rübe gehauen. War nur froh als der Spuk vorbei war ich in meiner Wohnungstür war und er mit seiner Frau weg fuhr. Nur wie soll ich all das vor der Polizei beweisen wenn er sich weigert *mich irgendwie attackiert zu haben und bewaffnet gewesen zu sein*


----------



## Metalic (25. Mai 2016)

Hab mir nun nicht alles durchgelesen, aber habt ihr schon mal versucht nochmal zu quatschen nachdem sich als beruhigt hat?


----------



## GameKing88 (25. Mai 2016)

Ich denke auch, ausziehen wäre die beste Lösung. Alles Aufzuzeichnen ist viel zu langwierig. Kenne persönlich auch so einen Fall mit einem Kumpel. Unterer Nachbar feiert ständig, hetzt Leute auf ihn etc. . Das geht jetzt schon Jahre so. Zwar fehlt nur noch eine Abmahnung, aber wer weiß wann das passiert. 
Scheinbar hat sich auch schon das Haus gegen euch gestellt, also wird man kaum Zeugen finden, die bei so einer Sache wichtig sind. 
Der Oberhammer ist ja die Androhung von Gewalt. Wer weiß, was passiert, wenn der mal richtig durchtickt.
Ich würde mir Pfefferspray besorgen und zusehen da so schnell wie möglich auszuziehen.

Wenn ich schon lese,"Migrant", naja, da weißte alles. Vielleicht wollen sie euch auch raus ekeln, damit den seine Familie und/oder Kumpels nachziehen können. Ghettobildung ist hier das Zauberwort.

Naja, wie gesagt, zieht lieber aus, den Stress würde ich mir nicht antun und vorallem die ständige Angst, beim nächsten Haustür öffnen erschlagen zu werden. Die Mühlen der Justiz mahlen langsam.


----------



## NeymarTorres (25. Mai 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Keine Rechtsberatung, wie immer.
> 
> Aber ein gut gemeinter Rat: alles aufzeichnen, wenns brennt - Gutachter wegen Lautstärkemessung beauftragen und weitermachen, bis vors Gericht. Anwalt konsultieren, der sich auf solche Fälle spezialisiert.
> 
> Videobeweise sind immer die besten, auf denen sollte auch Uhrzeit (aktuell + zur Sicherheit die Tageszeit z.B. hinter dem Fenster, ob es dunkel oder hell ist) und Datum sichtbar sein (z.B. online, wo sie sich nicht so einfach manupilieren lässt), damit sollte das allem standhalten.



Siehe oben. Problem ist ja das mich der Lärm bisher weniger störte, aber das diese nun die Schuld auf uns abwälzen und der neue Nachbar mich deshalb Angriff stört mich sehr zumal er jetzt von den Obermietern heiß gemacht wurde das wir das sind die Lärm machen. 

Er war so Agressiv das ich noch 20 Minuten danach zitterte und erst dachte er wollte mich überfallen. Und ich verstand null von dem was er schwafelte von wegen *Gestern Abend mit nem Jungen Mann im Flur* und *Rolladen hoch und runter und beobachten*. Das mit dem *Lärm sagte er erst später vor der Polizei als Grund*. Doch das Problem ist an dem Tag war ich gar nicht in der Wohnung also an dem Abend von dem er redete. Da war ich auf nem Geburtstag. Aber sobald ich sagte *von was reden sie?* sagte er *du weißt sehr wohl von was ich rede, ich warne dich du weißt nicht mit wem du es zu tun hast*.


----------



## cryon1c (25. Mai 2016)

NeymarTorres schrieb:


> Siehe oben. Problem ist ja das mich der Lärm bisher weniger störte, aber das diese nun die Schuld auf uns abwälzen und der neue Nachbar mich deshalb Angriff stört mich sehr zumal er jetzt von den Obermietern heiß gemacht wurde das wir das sind die Lärm machen.
> 
> Er war so Agressiv das ich noch 20 Minuten danach zitterte und erst dachte er wollte mich überfallen. Und ich verstand null von dem was er schwafelte von wegen *Gestern Abend mit nem Jungen Mann im Flur* und *Rolladen hoch und runter und beobachten*. Das mit dem *Lärm sagte er erst später vor der Polizei als Grund*. Doch das Problem ist an dem Tag war ich gar nicht in der Wohnung also an dem Abend von dem er redete. Da war ich auf nem Geburtstag. Aber sobald ich sagte *von was reden sie?* sagte er *du weißt sehr wohl von was ich rede, ich warne dich du weißt nicht mit wem du es zu tun hast*.



Dann mach doch n Video davon, ansonsten steht das bei der Polizei so: Aussage gegen Aussage, andere Parteien wissen nix oder wollen nix wissen. Ohne Beweismittel nix drin.


----------



## NeymarTorres (25. Mai 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Am besten ausziehen. Alternativ könntest du dich auch mit dem Abschaum rumschlagen (im wörtlichen wie im übertragenen Sinne). Meine Mutter (alleinerziehend) ist mit mir ständig umgezogen, immer vom Regen in die Traufe. Erst das Ziehen in bessere Gegenden brachte Besserung.  Es ist  so, dass in ärmlichen Gegenden überwiegend primitive und dumme Leute leben.



Ja da hast du recht. Aber irgendwie schon Schade das man in unserem Staat wegen Idioten ausziehen muss und dann quasi vor Ihnen abhaut anstatt diese eine Strafe bekommen.


----------



## NeymarTorres (25. Mai 2016)

Metalic schrieb:


> Hab mir nun nicht alles durchgelesen, aber habt ihr schon mal versucht nochmal zu quatschen nachdem sich als beruhigt hat?



Nein da er von der Polizei auch die Auflage bekam uns aus dem Weg zu gehen und da ich mit so einem Agressiven Menschen nichts zu tun haben will ich fürchtete echt um mein Leben als der auf mich los ging, das ganze ging über 5 Minuten ehe er mich in die Wohnung ließ. Wir waren heute Nacht bei meinen Eltern zur Sicherheit.


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2016)

Ich würde mir eine neue Wohnung suchen.
So ein Ärger kann letztendlich nur eskalieren. Da kannst du nicht viel machen außer der Sache aus dem Weg gehen und das bedeutet eben eine neue Wohnung suchen.


----------



## NeymarTorres (25. Mai 2016)

GameKing88 schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, ausziehen wäre die beste Lösung. Alles Aufzuzeichnen ist viel zu langwierig. Kenne persönlich auch so einen Fall mit einem Kumpel. Unterer Nachbar feiert ständig, hetzt Leute auf ihn etc. . Das geht jetzt schon Jahre so. Zwar fehlt nur noch eine Abmahnung, aber wer weiß wann das passiert.
> Scheinbar hat sich auch schon das Haus gegen euch gestellt, also wird man kaum Zeugen finden, die bei so einer Sache wichtig sind.
> Der Oberhammer ist ja die Androhung von Gewalt. Wer weiß, was passiert, wenn der mal richtig durchtickt.
> Ich würde mir Pfefferspray besorgen und zusehen da so schnell wie möglich auszuziehen.
> ...



Leider ja  die Täter sind mehr Geschützt als die Opfer in unserem Staat oft Wünsche ich mir die Ami Justiz hier auch wenn die in manchen Fällen echt Brutal ist.

Das Problem ist ja das wir uns Anfangs mit denen total gut verstanden. Die alten Mieter nebenan von denen man *nichts hörte* zogen aus, und als die Neuen einzogen hat die Frau von Ihm mit meiner Frau friedlich geredet im Treppenaufgang und von Ihrem Leben erzählt. Paar Tage später dachte ich mir *bist mal Freundlich* Und brachte wie gesagt *Süßigkeiten vorbei* wo er sich sehr freute.
Und dann plötzlich Abends die bitterböße Überraschung. 

Wir haben uns schon gesagt *Mal Gespannt wie lange das gut geht bis der neue Nachbar auch von dem Lärm der Obermieter mitbekommt* doch dann wendete sich das Blatt und er beschuldigte uns. Als Begründung hieß es *bei den Obermietern waren wir, aber diese meinten Ihr macht den Lärm und sie können deshalb selbst nicht schlafen*. Einfach ein Witz. Und die Obermieter sind auch *Ausländer* Südländischer Abstammung. Doch diese fielen bisher nicht auf, waren eigentlich sehr Freundlich, wir nahmen immer Pakete von Ihnen von der Post an wenn Sie nicht zuhause waren, und auch so grüßte man sich im Hausgang.

Ist also alles Total verwundernd. 
Aber in dem Moment wo er auf mich los ging und in den Raum sperrte und mir später drohte jetzt in meine Wohnung zu verschwinden, da dachte ich echt *meine Letzte Stunde hat geschlagen*. Innerlich betete ich schon das nichts passiert und zitterte noch 30 min danach. 

Er fing mich gleich ab nachdem ich zur Wohnungstür reinkam, ich hatte also nicht mal ne Chance mich zu fassen. Er lief hinter mir her und sagte dann *Komm mit, komm mit* und zeigte mit seiner *Zange zu der Verbindungstür*. Und dann hielt er mir den Haken an den Nacken und meinte mehrfach *du hast es verschissen, du weißt nicht mit wem du dich anlegst*.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde mir eine neue Wohnung suchen.
> So ein Ärger kann letztendlich nur eskalieren. Da kannst du nicht viel machen außer der Sache aus dem Weg gehen und das bedeutet eben eine neue Wohnung suchen.



Traurig aber Wahr  Uns gefiel es eigentlich dort, aber so hat es kein Wert mehr. Und unsere Justiz dazu sag ich mal nichts. Opfer weniger Schutz als Täter.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Dann mach doch n Video davon, ansonsten steht das bei der Polizei so: Aussage gegen Aussage, andere Parteien wissen nix oder wollen nix wissen. Ohne Beweismittel nix drin.



Leider ja. Problem nur wir haben gar kein Bock mehr in die Wohnung zu gehen weil wir den Nachbarn nicht trauen. Und wenn wir Kündigen stehen wir Ohne Wohnung da müssten erstmal vorübergehend wieder zu unseren Eltern ziehen und das ist auch nicht grad super. Und jetzt solange warten bis die Oben wieder Streiten ist ne Prozedur den die Streiten ja nicht jeden Tag aber wenn dann Richtig. 

Außerdem weiß ich ja immer noch nicht was er mit *Rolladen hoch runter, spionieren* und *Gestern Abend im Flur mit dem Jungen Mann* meinte weil an dem Tag von dem er ganze Zeit redete war ich gar nicht Zuhause wofür es bisher auch Zeugen gibt da ich dort auf dem Geburtstag meines Onkels war und danach bei meinem Vater mit meiner Frau übernachtete.


----------



## Verminaard (25. Mai 2016)

Kapitualtion vor den Aggressiven und das in einem Rechtsstaat wie Deutschland.
Aber hier ist ja alles gut und toll.

Leider wirst du ueber einen Auszug nicht herumkommen. Vielleicht hilft Sachgutachter und Beweissammeln.

Wir hatten eine Nachbarin oberhalb von uns die uns das Leben mit ihrer Laermgestaltung zur Hoelle machte.
Da half kein Gespraech, sofern sie es ueberhaupt zugelassen hat.
Weder ihr Vermieter noch der Hausverwalter waren wirklich daran interessiert sich da einzuschalten.
Polizei hat sowieso nichts gemacht.
Mieterbund, dem wir beigetreten sind, hat auch nichts gemacht, hier hab ich nur unsinnig Geld verbrannt.
Und das obwohl wir alle anderen Mieter und Eigentuemer auf unserer Seite hatten.

Ich find das eine Frechheit, das man hier total ausgeliefert ist und vor solchen Leuten fluechten muss.


----------



## Woohoo (25. Mai 2016)

Anwalt für Mietrecht nehmen und mal abklären ob man ein Teil der Miete einbehalten kann. Vielleicht macht man dem Vermieter somit auf das Problem aufmerksam.
Desweiteren Bodycam zulegen, Verteidigungsmaßnahmen vorbereiten und schonmal nach einer neuen Wohnung umsehen. Einen regelmäßig zu lauten Mieter erst darauf ansprechen das es eine Hausordnung gibt, wenn keine Besserung eintritt Polizei rufen. Dauerhafte Beeinträchtigung (Agressiver bedrohlicher Nachbar, ständiger Verstoß gegen Lärmbstimmung) ebenfalls Mietminderungsgrund. 
Man ist dann der Meuterer der Probleme anspricht erwarte keinen Dank und... such schonmal eine neue Wohnung.  Viel Erfolg.


----------



## NeymarTorres (25. Mai 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Kapitualtion vor den Aggressiven und das in einem Rechtsstaat wie Deutschland.
> Aber hier ist ja alles gut und toll.
> 
> Leider wirst du ueber einen Auszug nicht herumkommen. Vielleicht hilft Sachgutachter und Beweissammeln.
> ...



Da könnte ich heulen bei dem Gedanken auszuziehen nur weil es solche Idioten gibt  aber es bleibt uns wohl nichts andres Übrig. Einfach nur Traurig und beschämend das in unserem Staat das Opfer ausziehen muss weil man dem Täter nichts nachweißen kann und er sich schön raus redet aus der Sache.


----------



## NeymarTorres (25. Mai 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Anwalt für Mietrecht nehmen und mal abklären ob man ein Teil der Miete einbehalten kann. Vielleicht macht man dem Vermieter somit auf das Problem aufmerksam.
> Desweiteren Bodycam zulegen, Verteidigungsmaßnahmen vorbereiten und schonmal nach einer neuen Wohnung umsehen. Einen regelmäßig zu lauten Mieter erst darauf ansprechen das es eine Hausordnung gibt, wenn keine Besserung eintritt Polizei rufen. Dauerhafte Beeinträchtigung (Agressiver bedrohlicher Nachbar, ständiger Verstoß gegen Lärmbstimmung) ebenfalls Mietminderungsgrund.
> Man ist dann der Meuterer der Probleme anspricht erwarte keinen Dank und... such schonmal eine neue Wohnung.  Viel Erfolg.



Einfach nur Traurig in was für einer Justiz wir leben  Bodycam was kostet den die und wo bekommt man die? Und ist das nicht gefährlich falls er bei der nächsten Attacke die Cam sehen sollte? 

Wo bekommt man so einen Anwalt für Mietrecht und was kostet der?


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2016)

NeymarTorres schrieb:


> Da könnte ich heulen bei dem Gedanken auszuziehen nur weil es solche Idioten gibt  aber es bleibt uns wohl nichts andres Übrig. Einfach nur Traurig und beschämend das in unserem Staat das Opfer ausziehen muss weil man dem Täter nichts nachweißen kann und er sich schön raus redet aus der Sache.



Weil das nun mal ein Rechtsstaat ist. Du musst Beweise haben, damit man für dich urteilen kann.
Aussage gegen Aussage funktioniert hier leider nicht. Zeugen sind auch nie verkehrt, aber auch hier ist dann wieder Aussage gegen Aussage.
Und Gewalt hat auch noch nie ein Problem gelöst.
Entweder Beweise sammeln, damit die Polizei aktiv werden kann oder eben umziehen.
Was anderes sehe ich da nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (25. Mai 2016)

NeymarTorres schrieb:


> Einfach nur Traurig in was für einer Justiz wir leben  Bodycam was kostet den die und wo bekommt man die? Und ist das nicht gefährlich falls er bei der nächsten Attacke die Cam sehen sollte?
> 
> Wo bekommt man so einen Anwalt für Mietrecht und was kostet der?



Als "Bodycam" eignen sich alle Actioncams wie die GoPro mit entsprechender Halterung. Die hängt dann draussen am Kopf wie ne Stirnlampe oder halt an der Brust. Die Dinger sind sehr robust, deswegen würde ich mich nicht um die Kamera sorgen. Aber es kann passieren das der Kollege, sobald der eine Kamera sieht, auch mal handgreiflich wird. 
Es ist auf jeden Fall hilfreich, einen etwas größeren und breiten Zeugen dabei zu haben (keinen Schlägertypen, der soll nur brutal aussehen, nicht brutal draufhauen) wenn man so eine Aktion in Ruhe filmen will.

Für reine Audioaufnahmen taugen mittlerweile alle Smartphones in der Tasche, hat man immer dabei. Mit denen kann man filmen, aber da riskiert man das Smartphone was auch gerne mal mehr als eine Actioncam kostet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2016)

Das ist meine unverbindliche Meinung der Situation:


NeymarTorres schrieb:


> Leider ja  die Täter sind mehr Geschützt als die Opfer.


Jetzt warte doch erstmal ab, was passiert. Wenn die Polizei Dich zur Vernehmung einlädt, macht sie das nicht wegen Krach im Haus. Du hast eine Anzeige aufgegeben und die Polizei wird prüfen, z.B. ob gegen irgendwen im Haus etwas vorliegt, Vorstrafen z.B. Wenn Du ruhig vorträgst, was passierte, bist Du meiner Meinung nach auf der sicheren Seite. Und wie gesagt, der neue Nachbar hat doch zugegeben, dass er wegen angeblichen Krachs sauer auf Euch ist 
=> Motiv für körperlichen Angriff

Desweiteren gehe ich davon aus, das Ihr, also Du und Deine Frau, weiterhin ruhig bleibt. Dann kann jeder im Haus sehr schnell mitbekommen, von wem der Krach kommt. Wenn Du von sechs Parteien redest, gibt es neben Dir und den beiden beteiligten Wohnungen noch drei andere. Hast Du mit denen schon mal geredet? Zeugen dafür, aus welcher Wohnung und seit wann der Krach kommt, sind doch schnell zu bekommen. Und Aufzeichnen lohnt genau dann, wenn man Stimmen hören kann, also Geschrei, dass ist im Gegensatz zu schlagenden Türen eindeutig zuordbar. 

Es ist überhaupt nicht schön, wenn man sich in den eigenen Wänden nicht mehr wohl fühlt, aber  leider gibt es immer mehr Spalter. Ich rufe bei Ärger inzwischen die Polizei an und bitte darum, dass sie mit den leuten reden sollen, die Ärger machen, quasi ein deeskalierendes Gespräch, bevor man eine Anzeige aufgibt. Macht der Polizei weniger Arbeit und hilft in der Regel oder legt offen, wer auf Ärger aus ist. Ansonsten den Vermieter ansprechen, der Makler hat nichts mehr mit der Wohnung zu tun.


----------



## NeymarTorres (25. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist meine unverbindliche Meinung der Situation:
> 
> Jetzt warte doch erstmal ab, was passiert. Wenn die Polizei Dich zur Vernehmung einlädt, macht sie das nicht wegen Krach im Haus. Du hast eine Anzeige aufgegeben und die Polizei wird prüfen, z.B. ob gegen irgendwen im Haus etwas vorliegt, Vorstrafen z.B. Wenn Du ruhig vorträgst, was passierte, bist Du meiner Meinung nach auf der sicheren Seite. Und wie gesagt, der neue Nachbar hat doch zugegeben, dass er wegen angeblichen Krachs sauer auf Euch ist
> => Motiv für körperlichen Angriff
> ...



Der Chef der Markler Firma will die nächsten Tage nochmals mit uns reden da er 3 Aussagen hat und unsere Auch noch hören will. Also mit uns 3. warscheinlich von den neuen Nachbarn und denen über uns. Vom Vermieter haben wir nur die Adresse, da wollen wir ev mal einen Besuch abstatten. 

Der Streit ist eben nicht vorprogrammierbar das ist das Problem. Sie streiten immer wieder mal mal *Mittags, mal Abends mal Nachts um 3*. Und das andre ist der Hund der immer bellt und jault. 

Das Problem ist nur das eben die Lärmverursacher nun den Nebenmieter auf Ihre Seite zogen und er jetzt fest davon Überzeugt ist das wir den Lärm machen. Steht also 4 gegen 1. Und der Überfall im Hausflur 2 gegen 1. Den ich war alleine als er mich Überfiel.

Die Polizei nahm eine Anzeige auf ich musste nur noch auf einem Zettel unterschreiben und Sie meinten Sie melden sich die Tage mal peer Brief dann müsste ich zu meinem Wohnort gehen und dort Aussagen. 

Und das mit dem Lärm erwähnte er erst vor der Polizei. Als er mich im Hausflur überfiel ging es um Rolladen und um irgend ein Gespräch mit nem Jungen Mann im Hausflur. Doch zu diesem Tag von dem er redete war ich gar nicht da wofür es auch Zeugen gibt den dort war ich auf einem Geburtstag.


----------



## Metalic (25. Mai 2016)

Würde "interessierterUser" zustimmen. 
Einige Tipps hier schießen meiner Meinung nach doch etwas über das Ziel hinaus. 
Dein Nachbar scheint dich doch für etwas verantwortlich zu machen was du gar nicht getan hast. Du schreibst ihr seid zu dem Zeitpunkt gar nicht im Haus gewesen (Geburtstag beim Onkel). Wartet doch ab was bei der Polizei passiert. 

Und noch zum Schluss :Hier wird dem Te ernsthaft empfohlen sich immer im Haus ne Bodycam umzuschnallen? Wie soll das funktionieren? (Stichwort Dashcam) 
Und die Empfehlung mit dem Pfefferspray ist die Krönung. Dad Zeug ist einfach nur gefährlich. Auch für den Te, falls er auf die Idee kommen sollte das Zeug bei der nächsten unschönen Begegnung IM Treppenhaus zu zünden... 
Immer ruhig Blut und erst einmal schauen was bei der Sache rum kommt. 

Und noch ein Tipp. Wenn es das nächste Mal Nachts über euch laut ist, direkt die Polizei rufen. Die sollen das selbst hören.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2016)

NeymarTorres schrieb:


> Der Chef der Markler Firma will die nächsten Tage nochmals mit uns reden da er 3 Aussagen hat und unsere Auch noch hören will. Also mit uns 3. warscheinlich von den neuen Nachbarn und denen über uns. Vom Vermieter haben wir nur die Adresse, da wollen wir ev mal einen Besuch abstatten.


Was haben Makler damit zu tun, oder ist es eine Wohnungsgenossenschaft oder ähnliches? Ist das der Verwalter?



NeymarTorres schrieb:


> Der Streit ist eben nicht vorprogrammierbar das ist das Problem. Sie streiten immer wieder mal mal *Mittags, mal Abends mal Nachts um 3*. Und das andre ist der Hund der immer bellt und jault.


Darum war es meine Idee, die anderen drei Parteien im Haus zu befragen. Man kann den Kraqch gut zuordnen, wir haben hier im Haus auch einen Deppen, der bekommt der Reihe nach von allen Hausbewohnern Anzeigen. 



NeymarTorres schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur das eben die Lärmverursacher nun den Nebenmieter auf Ihre Seite zogen und er jetzt fest davon Überzeugt ist das wir den Lärm machen. Steht also 4 gegen 1. Und der Überfall im Hausflur 2 gegen 1. Den ich war alleine als er mich Überfiel.


Dieses "Bündnis" hält doch nur so lange, wie Deine lauten Übermieter ruhig sind. Machen sie weiter Krach, wird es Dein aggressiver Nachbar bemerken, wo der Krach herkommt. Meinst Du, der mag es belogen zu werden? Was passiert dann wohl, wenn er es heraus bekommt? Gnade Deinen Obermietern.... 

Mit viel Glück passiert doch jetzt genau das, was ihr beiden wollt. Die Obermieter werden ruhig sein. 



NeymarTorres schrieb:


> Die Polizei nahm eine Anzeige auf ich musste nur noch auf einem Zettel unterschreiben und Sie meinten Sie melden sich die Tage mal peer Brief dann müsste ich zu meinem Wohnort gehen und dort Aussagen.


Wenn Du eine Anzeige aufgibst, bist Du nicht der Angezeigte. Oder wurdest Du von irgend jemandem angezeigt? Das hast Du bisher nicht geschrieben. Das Aussage gegen Aussage steht, ist ganz normal. Zu dem Vorfall im Keller können aber nur wenige etwas sagen. 



NeymarTorres schrieb:


> Und das mit dem Lärm erwähnte er erst vor der Polizei. Als er mich im Hausflur überfiel ging es um Rolladen und um irgend ein Gespräch mit nem Jungen Mann im Hausflur. Doch zu diesem Tag von dem er redete war ich gar nicht da wofür es auch Zeugen gibt den dort war ich auf einem Geburtstag.


Aber genau damit hat der Gewalttäter VOR der Polizei sein Motiv ausgebreitet. Jetzt stell Dir mal vor, dieser Mensch hat eine Vorstrafe wegen Körperverletzung. Wie wirkt so etwas auf Polizisten und, im schlimmsten Fall später, vor Richtern?

Wenn Du befürchtest, es könnte eskalieren, geh zu einem Anwalt und lass Dich dort sinnvoll beraten. Das ist billiger, als Hals über Kopf auszuziehen. Und macht keinesfalls irgend etwas, was eskalierend wirkt. Ruhe und Freundlichkeit helfen immer im Umgang mit Menschen. Wir können Dich hier nur moralisch aufbauen. Und da wir die Gesamtsituation nicht kennen, ist es auch sehr schwer, zu beraten. Rede z.B. mit Deinem Bruder darüber und sucht gemeinsam sinnvolle Lösungswege.


----------



## NeymarTorres (25. Mai 2016)

Metalic schrieb:


> Würde "interessierterUser" zustimmen.
> Einige Tipps hier schießen meiner Meinung nach doch etwas über das Ziel hinaus.
> Dein Nachbar scheint dich doch für etwas verantwortlich zu machen was du gar nicht getan hast. Du schreibst ihr seid zu dem Zeitpunkt gar nicht im Haus gewesen (Geburtstag beim Onkel). Wartet doch ab was bei der Polizei passiert.
> 
> ...



Sollten wir nochmals in die Wohnung gehen *gerade herrscht mehr Angst* als Vernunft. Dann werden wir das tun. 
Hoffe nur das der Streit dann nicht vorbei ist bis die Polizei eintrifft. Den man weiß nie wielange Sie streiten. 

Ja an diesem erwähnten Tag waren wir gar nicht Zuhause. Problem nur vor der Polizei redete er dann gar nicht mehr von einem Vorfall von Gestern weshalb er mich bedrohte im Flur sondern redete von einer *allgemeinen Lärmstörung* durch uns die letzten Tage. Was er mit *Rolladen und dem Jungen Mann im Flur an dem Abend* meinte sagte er nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2016)

NeymarTorres schrieb:


> Sollten wir nochmals in die Wohnung gehen *gerade herrscht mehr Angst* als Vernunft.  [...].


Willst Du damit sagen, dass du Deine eigene Wohnung nicht mehr betritts?


----------



## NeymarTorres (25. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Willst Du damit sagen, dass du Deine eigene Wohnung nicht mehr betritts?



Erstmal jetzt nicht da der Vorfall erst gestern war, du hast nicht miterlebt wie Aggressiv der Mann war dem wäre alles zuzutrauen gewesen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2016)

NeymarTorres schrieb:


> Erstmal jetzt nicht da der Vorfall erst gestern war, du hast nicht miterlebt wie Aggressiv der Mann war dem wäre alles zuzutrauen gewesen.


Das würde ich der Polizei sagen und sie fragen, wie man sich verhalten soll. 
Ich unsicher zu fühlen, ist immer ein Problem. Aber deswegen die Wohnung
nicht zu betreten keine Lösung.


----------



## NeymarTorres (25. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das würde ich der Polizei sagen und sie fragen, wie man sich verhalten soll.
> Ich unsicher zu fühlen, ist immer ein Problem. Aber deswegen die Wohnung
> nicht zu betreten keine Lösung.



Was soll die Polizei sagen? gehen Sie Ihm aus dem Weg und rufen sie die Polizei wenn er was tut. Ja super wenn er mir von hinten ne Zange über die Rübe haut brauch ich die nicht mehr rufen. Dene Ihr einziger Rat war *gehen Sie sich aus dem Weg* der Polizei hat er hoch und heilig versprochen das zu tun und ne Schau abgespielt wie unschuldig er ist. Aber ob er das wirklich durchzieht ist die andre Frage solchen ist alles zu zu trauen ohne jetzt Rassistisch zu wirken.


----------



## Körschgen (25. Mai 2016)

NeymarTorres schrieb:


> solchen ist alles zu zu trauen ohne jetzt Rassistisch zu wirken.



Das kommt darauf an was du mit "solchen" meinst...


----------



## DerLachs (25. Mai 2016)

Warum sprichst du nicht mit dem Nachbarn, der dich bedroht hat, sobald oben wieder laut Musik gehört oder rumgeschrien wird? Dann dürfte er ja sehen, dass du nicht der Verursacher bist.

Und es gibt auch genug deutsche Nachbarn, die sich danebenbenehmen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (25. Mai 2016)

Hatte zuvor solch einen ähnlichen Fall gehabt. Leider hatte ich die langwidrige Option genommen. Heißt Beweise gesammelt und fleißig aufgenommen was das Zeug hält. Nach knapp 2 Jahren hatte ich dann endlich Ruhe.

Heute würde ich es wohl anders machen und nach einer Anzeige direkt ausziehen.  



GameKing88 schrieb:


> Wenn ich schon lese,"Migrant", naja, da weißte alles. Vielleicht wollen sie euch auch raus ekeln, damit den seine Familie und/oder Kumpels nachziehen können. Ghettobildung ist hier das Zauberwort.



Alter wie bist du denn drauf? O.o

Deine rechte Schiene kannst du hier mal gekonnt sein lassen. Ist das aller Letzte. 

In meinem Fall waren es deutsche Alkoholiker.
Sind jetzt deswegen alle Deutsche stupide, brutale Trinker?? O.o

LG
Sohn eines Migranten!


----------



## Red-Hood (25. Mai 2016)

Das klingt ziemlich schrecklich.

Wieso sollte man auch mit jemandem sachlich sprechen können, der einfach blind auf die Meinung anderer Nachbarn vertraut und direkt Gewalt androht?
Natürlich kann es sein, dass er einen schlechten Tag hatte, aber das ändert nichts daran, dass das wohl grundsätzlich ein Arschloch ist.
Ich hätte keine Lust, mit solch einer Person zu sprechen.

Wahrscheinlich würde ein Auszug die Nerven schonen und am gesündesten sein.

Ich finde es aber erstaunlich, dass du ruhig geblieben bist, obwohl er dich bedrohte. Das könnte ich nicht. (Übrigens hast du dich in Notwehrlage befunden)


----------



## Adi1 (25. Mai 2016)

Ich würde da mal einen sogenannten "Entmietungsservice" in Anspruch nehmen


----------



## Woohoo (25. Mai 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich würde da mal einen sogenannten "Entmietungsservice" in Anspruch nehmen


  Ganz viele Pizzen auf seinen Namen für Ihn bestellen.

Entmietungsservice wenn es doch nur so einfach wäre.


----------



## Adi1 (25. Mai 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Entmietungsservice wenn es doch nur so einfach wäre.



Das klappt völlig problemlos 

Wenn die Hausverwaltung nix dagen unternimmt,
und die restliche Hausgemeinschaft gemeinsam das Problem bekämpft,
dann passt das schon


----------



## turbosnake (25. Mai 2016)

NeymarTorres schrieb:


> Nun zogen dann Mitte 2015 neue Nachbarn in das ca 6 Familienhaus ein (1 Stock über uns). Und damit fing der Ärger an.
> Nachts wurde von Fr-Sonntag extrem lang und laut gefeiert man hörte Ständig die Bässe von Musik oder Filmen durch die Schlafzimmer und Wohnzimmer decke.


Und wieso ist keiner von euch mal hochgegangen und die darauf hingewiesen?
Wie es in dem darunter klingt fällt einem _selber _ nicht auf und wenn sich keiner beschwert macht man halt so weiter.



> Oft rumpelte es oben als ob Sie jeden Tag *Reise nach Jerusalem spielten*.


Haben die kleine Kinder?




> Meine Frau störte das Nachts sehr, mich eher weniger da ich wenn ich Schlafe einfach Schlafe und mich sowas wenig juckt.


Was stört genau, irgendwie ist der Lärm doch tagsüber.



> Doch um den Hausfrieden nicht zu Schaden meldeten wir es nicht dem Makler und dachten (Wir warten erstmal ab).


Es wäre erstmal sinnvoll mit den anderen Mietern und dann dem Vermieter zusprechen.




> Doch dann vor ein paar Tagen kam ich Abends Nachhause mein Bruder lieferte mich am Haus ab. Als ich die Wohnungstür unten aufschloss, folgte mir der neue Nachbar und sagte zu mir laut und bedrohlich *Komm mit, komm hier her, komm mit* und zeigte mit einer Art *Rohrzange (silber)* auf einen Nebenraum im Hausflur.
> Die Polizei verhörte Ihn dann als er mit dem Auto wieder zurück kam. Dort leugnete er dann alles und sagte *er hätte nur normal mit mir geredet, weil wir zu laut wären und er nicht schlafen könnte* er ergänzte *er hätte schon die Nachbarn über uns gefragt, aber diese hätten gesagt wir wären so laut deshalb könnten sie selber schon nicht schlafen*.


Wir wäre es erstmal dieses Missverständnis aufzuklären und ihnen zu zeigen/sagen das ihr nicht Schuld seit.



> Ich sagte der Polizistin *wir wollten uns schon lange über die Nachbarn über uns Beschweren weil diese so laut sind, wollten aber nicht den Hausfrieden stören*. Dann sagte seine Frau *das seit Ihr das haben die Nachbarn auch gesagt*.


Wieso redet ihr nicht einfach mit den Nachbarn?


Meine Frau hat nun aber total Panik und sagte *ich gehe nicht mehr in die Wohnung, denen ist alles zuzutrauen vorallem nachdem jetzt die Polizei kam*. Und mir ist es auch Mulmig *Tür an Tür* mit denen zu Wohnen.




> Als die Polizei dann kam passierte uns auch noch ein Missgeschick als ich die tür von Innen Aufschloss meinte die Polizistin ich solle runter kommen. Unten angekommen ging dann auch mein Bruder (der noch auf der Toilette war) aus der Wohnung und machte die Tür zu, nun steckt der Schlüssel von Innen und wir kommen nicht mehr in die Wohnung, wollen das aber auch gerade nicht.
> Wie sollen wir da weiter vorgehen?


Irgendwie müsst ihr die Tür wieder öffnen lassen, sollte nicht teuer  sein.



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Ich finde es aber erstaunlich, dass du ruhig geblieben bist, obwohl er dich bedrohte. Das könnte ich nicht. (Übrigens hast du dich in Notwehrlage befunden)


Warum sollte man anderen nicht vertrauen?
Ich glaube kaum das Gewalt eine Lösung gewesen wäre.


----------



## Metalic (25. Mai 2016)

Sei mir nicht böse, aber irgendwie hört sich einiges "eigenartig" an. Turbosnake schrieb es ja schon, warum ist nie jemand von euch nach oben im mal etwas um Ruhe zu bitten. Man kann versuchen erst einmal mit den Leuten zu reden. Oftmals glaubt man gar nicht, wie laut man selber ist. 
Klärt das mit euren Nachbarn von oben und nebenan. 
Klopf bei den und sag du möchtest das vernünftig klären. Wenn dein direkter Nachbar das nicht will wird er das schon deutlich machen. Zur Not nimmst du deinen Bruder mit falls es alleine nicht geht.


----------



## Red-Hood (25. Mai 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Warum sollte man anderen nicht vertrauen?
> Ich glaube kaum das Gewalt eine Lösung gewesen wäre.


Seit wann droht man Leuten Gewalt an, ohne dass man mit denen vorher gesprochen hat?
Und dann sabbelst du noch nen Blödsinn von wegen "Gewalt ist keine Lösung". Wer hat hier mit Gewalt gedroht?


----------



## turbosnake (25. Mai 2016)

Hatte den falschen Teil von dir zitiert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2016)

NeymarTorres schrieb:


> Was soll die Polizei sagen? gehen Sie Ihm aus dem Weg und rufen sie die Polizei wenn er was tut. Ja super wenn er mir von hinten ne Zange über die Rübe haut brauch ich die nicht mehr rufen. Dene Ihr einziger Rat war *gehen Sie sich aus dem Weg* der Polizei hat er hoch und heilig versprochen das zu tun und ne Schau abgespielt wie unschuldig er ist. Aber ob er das wirklich durchzieht ist die andre Frage solchen ist alles zu zu trauen ohne jetzt Rassistisch zu wirken.


Es gibt eine Tagebuchnummer und Dein Nachbar weiss jetzt, dass die Polizei eingeweit ist. 
Warum sollte er Dir Gewalt antun, wenn damit sofort klar ist, wer der Täter ist?


----------



## Boarder1312 (25. Mai 2016)

Ganz einfach:
Mehr Ehre als Verstand!


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Tagebuchnummer und Dein Nachbar weiss jetzt, dass die Polizei eingeweit ist.
> Warum sollte er Dir Gewalt antun, wenn damit sofort klar ist, wer der Täter ist?


Bei gewältigen Leuten glaube ich, dass es ihnen egal ist wenn sie dafür bestraft werden.


----------



## Red-Hood (25. Mai 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Bei gewältigen Leuten glaube ich, dass es ihnen egal ist wenn sie dafür bestraft werden.


Wieso auch? Für Körperverletzung gibt es fast nur noch Bewährungsstrafen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Mai 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Wieso auch? Für Körperverletzung gibt es fast nur noch Bewährungsstrafen.


Unser Justizminister will ja auch noch den Mordparagraphen abschaffen...


Thread:
Den Threadersteller rate ich dazu sich einen Anwalt zu nehmen und mal mit dem Vermieter, den anderen Mietern und der Polizei zu sprechen.


----------



## Woohoo (25. Mai 2016)

Ich würde nochmal mit einem selbst gebackenen Kuchen rüber gehen. 



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Thread:
> Den Threadersteller rate ich dazu sich einen Anwalt zu nehmen und mal mit dem Vermieter, den anderen Mietern und der Polizei zu sprechen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Mai 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Ich würde nochmal mit einem selbst gebackenen Kuchen rüber gehen.


So bin ich auch drauf, und das hilft eigentlich immer, wenn man ein Gefühl für die Situation hat.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Mai 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Unser Justizminister will ja auch noch den Mordparagraphen abschaffen...


Will er nicht.


----------



## Drayygo (25. Mai 2016)

Ich bin ja relativ froh, dass mir sowas erspart bleibt, das ist wahrscheinlich besser für alle Beteiligten. Aber ich würde tatsächlich auf Konfrontationskurs gehen (nein, Gewalt meine ich damit nicht, die ist ausschließlich bei Sport oder Notwehr OK), also bei ihm klingeln und ihn zu mir nach Hause auf einen Kaffee einladen. Dabei vllt. noch ein Handy mit Mikrofonfunktion unterm Tisch festtapen. Dann tatsächlich versuchen, das Ganze mit Worten zu klären. Wenn er immer noch ausfallend wird, hast du immerhin 
Beweise. Win-Win Situation. Kommt halt darauf an, ob du dich sicher genug ihm gegenüber fühlst. Wenn du (nicht abwertend gemeint) zuviel Angst davor hast, dann würde ich es tatsächlich bleiben lassen. Gewalttätige Menschen haben ein Gespür 
dafür, und nutzen das dann aus.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Mai 2016)

Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoller alle betroffenen Parteien an einem neutralen Ort mit dem Vermieter treffen um vielleicht noch eine halbwegs gütliche Einigung zu erzielen


----------



## Boarder1312 (25. Mai 2016)

Aufnahmen gelten nicht vor Gericht.
Weiterhin kann er Dich sogar verklagen, das Du ihn heimlich aufgenommen hast!


----------



## Drayygo (25. Mai 2016)

Dann legst du dein Handy auf den Tisch. Da liegen Handys nunmal. Und dummerweise hattest du die Aufnahmefunktion aktiviert. Ich meine.. Das kann ja mal passieren.


----------



## Boarder1312 (25. Mai 2016)

zählt aber leider doch nicht als Beweismittel.

In Deutschland ist man als Opfer eh doppelt gearscht.
Täter haben mehr rechte und wenn sie noch zugewandert sind, gibt es zusätzlich milde Urlteile.
Das haben mir schon einige Richter erzählt, hinter vor gehaltener hand.
Naja, wünsche Dem TE alles Gute!


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Mai 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Ich würde nochmal mit einem selbst gebackenen Kuchen rüber gehen.



Ja sicher. Mit einem dämonischen Lächeln nehme ich an. Wegen der "speziellen" Zutaten.


----------



## azzih (26. Mai 2016)

Haha mit ner Rohrzange, Sachen gibts, vielleicht glaubt er du hast seine Frau angegraben oder beleidigt oder sowas 
Zieh aus und erspar dir weiteren Ärger, so Situationen wo Aussage gegen Aussage steht sind meistens ******** und man kommt kaum voran. Das hat auch nix mit Täterschutz oder so zu tun, Situationen wo nur die Beteiligten dabei waren, sind ohne Zeugen halt unbrauchbar. Als Mieter haste halt immer das Risiko Spacken um dich rum zu haben.


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. Mai 2016)

Hier ist guter Rat teuer. Von heimlichen Audio- bzw. Videoaufnahmen würde ich tunlichst die Finger lassen. Am Ende kann das noch gegen dich verwendet werden, weil du Privatsphäre und Datenschutzrechte Dritter misachtest. Genau so würde ich von Gewalt Abstand nehmen. Am Ende bist du dann der Dumme. 

Die Nachbarn über dir scheinen deinem neuen Nachbarn wohl glaubwürdiger zu sein als du. Weißt du denn ob die Nachbarn über dir auch Migranten sind bzw. woher deine neuen Nachbarn kommen? Wenn sie aus dem selben Land kommen, wäre das schon mal ein Hinweis. Dann hast du schlechte Chancen, denn dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß dass die zusammen halten. 

Ich würde erst mal in der Wohnung bleiben und weiter machen wie bisher. Wenn die Nachbarn über dir wieder zu laut werden, würde ich die Polizei verständigen und Anzeige erstatten. Gleichzeitig würde ich dann deine neuen Nachbarn dazu holen, damit sie auch ja mitbekommen, dass du dich wegen den Nachbarn über dir beschwerst. 
Falls das nichts hilft und deine neuen Nachbarn dich wieder bedrohen, würde ich das ebenfalls sofort zur Anzeige bringen. Lass dir erst mal nichts gefallen und schöpfe deine Rechte aus. Ich würde mich nicht so schnell aus der Wohnung ekeln lassen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (26. Mai 2016)

Aber wir sind ja auch nicht in dieser Situation.
Bevor Leib und Leben in Gefahr ist,..... Auszug.


----------



## Cleriker (26. Mai 2016)

Ich spreche mich auch klar gegen den Auszug aus. Der Oberst hat Recht (hat ihm Hogan wohl wieder die richtigen Tipps gegeben).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Mai 2016)

In der Theorie helfen nur Anzeigen über Anzeigen die man dann dem Vermieter vorlegt aber es zehrt am Nervenkostüm und man weiß leider nie zu welchen linken Dingern die fähig sind.


----------



## azzih (27. Mai 2016)

Als würde dir Polizei kommen wenn der Nachbar zu laut ist. Wenn ihr Glück habt kommen die 2 Stunden später mal irgendwann vorbei, meistens aber gar net. Ganz ehrlich du bist Mieter, dir gehört die Bude nicht und du hasts dir mit beiden Nachbarn verschissen (auch wenn wahrscheinlich nicht deine Schuld). Was willste da noch? Zieh aus und fertig, wenn du net grad aus München bist und kein Hartz beziehst gibt der Wohnungsmarkt schon ne neue Bude her, dann hoffentlich ohne Stress...


----------



## cryon1c (27. Mai 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Als würde dir Polizei kommen wenn der Nachbar zu laut ist. Wenn ihr Glück habt kommen die 2 Stunden später mal irgendwann vorbei, meistens aber gar net. Ganz ehrlich du bist Mieter, dir gehört die Bude nicht und du hasts dir mit beiden Nachbarn verschissen (auch wenn wahrscheinlich nicht deine Schuld). Was willste da noch? Zieh aus und fertig, wenn du net grad aus München bist und kein Hartz beziehst gibt der Wohnungsmarkt schon ne neue Bude her, dann hoffentlich ohne Stress...



Ja weißte was das kostet? Unter 300€ ziehste net um, selbst wenn du nen Transporter hast - es steht immer was an und der alte Vermieter wird dir jedes Loch in der Wand und die Kratzer im Boden berechnen. 
Als Jugendlicher bin ich mit Freunden für 2-3 Kästen Bier und 50€ am Abend umgezogen, das waren aber noch WG-Zeiten mit 1 Zimmer, wo auch die Hälfte net meine war. Mittlerweile zahle ich 1000€+ wenn ich meinen Kadaver irgendwohin bewegen will, und das nur für das bewegen von A nach B. Dazu kommt der Streß, die Zeit (zieh mal übers WE um wenn du erstmal 3 Zimmer voll mit Equipment und Einrichtung hast) und die zusätzlichen Ausgaben wie das anpassen an die neue Bude. Wenn noch die Küche net passt, biste gleich am Arsch. 

Das ist der dümmste Rat den man jemandem geben kann. Hat man eine gute Wohnung gefunden wo man bleiben will, ist Umzug keine Problemlösung, das ist davonrennen und noch draufzahlen.
Ich würde die 1000€ lieber in den Anwalt stecken (ziemlich sicher das ich gewinne) und noch die Miete mindern, das kommt mich halb so teuer wie der Umzug und den Streß hat der Vermieter, die Krachmacher und höchstens mein Anwalt.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Mai 2016)

M4gic schrieb:


> Glaube mir die meisten Anwälte helfen dir einen Dreck, erstrecht wenn du eine Rechtsschutzversicherung hast und das Geld nicht direkt aus deiner Tasche kommt.



Es gibt Mietrecht und der Vermieter muss für so einiges sorgen. Der wird sich bewegen sobald es ans Geld geht, da hilft der Anwalt schon.
Wenn man seine Traumwohnung gefunden hat, kämpft man auch n wenig dafür. Speziell wenn der Preis fürs umziehen deutlich zu hoch wäre.


----------



## NeymarTorres (27. Mai 2016)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Warum sprichst du nicht mit dem Nachbarn, der dich bedroht hat, sobald oben wieder laut Musik gehört oder rumgeschrien wird? Dann dürfte er ja sehen, dass du nicht der Verursacher bist.
> 
> Und es gibt auch genug deutsche Nachbarn, die sich danebenbenehmen.



Das sage ich ja nicht. Aber hier war es eben kein Deutscher und ich hab auch noch keinen Deutschen Nachbarn erlebt der so Gewaltbereit ist und nichtmal normal mit mir das Gespräch sucht ehe er einen Bedroht und einsperrt. 

Wir sind jetzt seit 3 Tagen aus der Wohnung draußen wohnen bei meinem Vater vorübergehend und hoffen das der neue Nachbar nun merkt das wir keinen Lärm machen und er zu unrecht so agressiv auf uns war und hoffen das über das We wo wir nun auch weg sind die oben wieder Fett Party Feiern oder einen Ehe Krach wie so oft haben das der neue Nachbar merkt das es nicht wir sind.


----------



## NeymarTorres (27. Mai 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Hatte zuvor solch einen ähnlichen Fall gehabt. Leider hatte ich die langwidrige Option genommen. Heißt Beweise gesammelt und fleißig aufgenommen was das Zeug hält. Nach knapp 2 Jahren hatte ich dann endlich Ruhe.
> 
> Heute würde ich es wohl anders machen und nach einer Anzeige direkt ausziehen.
> 
> ...



Ich möchte nicht sagen das alle *Asylanten* Agressiv sind vorallem von Dunkelhäutigen (Afrikanern etc) habe ich nichts negatives bisher zu berichten die sind immer Total Freundlich und Grüßen einen. Aber dieser neue *Irakische* Nachbar schießt den Vogel ab ich hab noch nie einen Menschen gesehen der so agressiv ist außer früher mal einen Freund der unter Drogen Stand. Der Mann ging ab wie ein Tier, normales Kommunizieren war mit Ihm nicht möglich, sobald ich sagte *worum geht es überhaupt* sagte er *du weißt sehr wohl worum es geht* Und drohte mit seinem *Handwerkzeug*. 
Hätte er normal das Gespräch mit mir gesucht hätte sich sicher auch eine Lösung gefunden, aber sowas geht gar nicht, dabei war er beim Einzug noch so freundlich. 

Naja wir überlegen auch Auszuziehen aber nachdem der Makler sich weigert die Nummer des Vermieters rauszugeben, wollen wir bei Ihm mal einen freundlichen Besuch abstatten und Ihm erzählen was da abgeht da wir vermuten das die Makler und Ihre Firma nur Profit schlagen wollen und dem Vermieter das Blaue vom Himmel erzählen, und sich deshalb so sehr weigern die Nummer zu geben.


----------



## NeymarTorres (27. Mai 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Das klingt ziemlich schrecklich.
> 
> Wieso sollte man auch mit jemandem sachlich sprechen können, der einfach blind auf die Meinung anderer Nachbarn vertraut und direkt Gewalt androht?
> Natürlich kann es sein, dass er einen schlechten Tag hatte, aber das ändert nichts daran, dass das wohl grundsätzlich ein Arschloch ist.
> ...



1) Wurde ich überrumpelt (bin Körperlich nicht gerade der Stärkste) hab eh Gesundheitliche Probleme und bin sehr schlank. 
2) Ging ich nichts Ahnend nach 2 Tagen wieder in meine Wohnung (war zuvor wie gesagt bei meinem Vater und auf einem Geburtstag) und wurde dann von Hinten überrascht. Er lief mir durch die Wohnungstür nach und sagte *Komm mit, Komm mit* Und drohte mit seiner *Handwerkszange oder was das auch immer war* und machte die Verbindungstür zum Hof zu damit auch niemand was hört. Dann setzte er mir sofort die Zange an den Hals und redete in einer Übertriebenen Lautstärke mit mir und drohte immer wieder *ich würde mich mit dem Falschen anlegen wüsste gar nicht zu was er fähig ist* erst sagte ich *worum geht es überhaupt?* Und er *du weißt sehr wohl worum es geht, du hast es auf ewig bei mir als Nachbar verschissen, ich will dich nie wieder sehen* konnte aber nie Sachlich oder gar Ruhig erklären was vorgefallen ist.
Ich habe sowas noch nie erlebt, außer bei einem Ehemaligen Freund vor Jahren der Unter Drogen stand, dieser Rastete auch so aus. 

Völlig überrascht war ich auch daher, da ich mich zuvor noch mit Ihm Verstand und Ihn als neuen Nachbar willkommen hieß und er noch sagte *danke das ist Nett, das weiß ich zu Schätzen*. 

c) Notwehr? Darauf verlasse ich mich nicht, der hat den Polizisten auch so das Gelbe vom Ei vorgelogen mit seiner Frau, so das die Polizisten es Ihm glaubten bzw ihre Strenge die Anfangs herrschte verloren. Hätte ich Ihn als Deutscher angegriffen hätte es nur wieder geheißen ich hätte Ihn verletzt und wäre erst recht der A.... gewesen.


----------



## NeymarTorres (27. Mai 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich würde da mal einen sogenannten "Entmietungsservice" in Anspruch nehmen



Was soll das sein? Und wo gibt es das? Er wohnt ja erst seit 3 Wochen knapp in dieser Wohnung und veranstaltet so ärger.


----------



## azzih (27. Mai 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja weißte was das kostet? Unter 300€ ziehste net um, selbst wenn du nen Transporter hast - es steht immer was an und der alte Vermieter wird dir jedes Loch in der Wand und die Kratzer im Boden berechnen.
> Als Jugendlicher bin ich mit Freunden für 2-3 Kästen Bier und 50€ am Abend umgezogen, das waren aber noch WG-Zeiten mit 1 Zimmer, wo auch die Hälfte net meine war. Mittlerweile zahle ich 1000€+ wenn ich meinen Kadaver irgendwohin bewegen will, und das nur für das bewegen von A nach B. Dazu kommt der Streß, die Zeit (zieh mal übers WE um wenn du erstmal 3 Zimmer voll mit Equipment und Einrichtung hast) und die zusätzlichen Ausgaben wie das anpassen an die neue Bude. Wenn noch die Küche net passt, biste gleich am Arsch.
> 
> Das ist der dümmste Rat den man jemandem geben kann. Hat man eine gute Wohnung gefunden wo man bleiben will, ist Umzug keine Problemlösung, das ist davonrennen und noch draufzahlen.
> Ich würde die 1000€ lieber in den Anwalt stecken (ziemlich sicher das ich gewinne) und noch die Miete mindern, das kommt mich halb so teuer wie der Umzug und den Stress hat der Vermieter, die Krachmacher und höchstens mein Anwalt.



Was willste "Gewinnen"?  Ein Anwalt wird erstmal ein Beratungsgespräch machen und dir deine Optionen aufzeigen (kann durchaus sinnvoll sein). Aber alles was danach kommt ist erheblich schwieriger als du hier so leicht abtust. Erstmal brauchst du Beweise und vielleicht ein Gutachter für die regelmässige Lärmebelästigung --> kostet. Den Bedrohungsvorfall kannste eh haken, weil Aussage gegen Aussage steht und da nie was bei rumkommt. Du kannst dich beim Vermieter beschweren, aber deine 2 Nachbarn, die vielleicht sogar schon länger Mieter sind werden dir die Schuld zuschieben. Und wenn ihr glaubt ein Vermieter steht darauf ständig Beschwerden und sogar Klagen zu bearbeiten und dann noch positiv für euch zu votieren, das halte ich doch für sehr gewagt.

Und klar ist Umzug teuer und nervig, aber wenn ich von der Arbeit heimkomme, dann will ich meine Ruhe und mich nicht auch noch da mit Stress rumschlagen. Und das trotzige dableiben, samt Ausschöpfen aller Möglichkeiten wird tausend mal zeitaufwendiger, deutlich teurer und ein positiver Ausgang ist euch nicht gewiss. Am Ende ist das halt immer nur ne gammlige Mietwohnung, würde das nie verteidigen als wäre das mein eigenes Eigentum.  Aber gut wie jeder will.


----------



## NeymarTorres (27. Mai 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> und die restliche Hausgemeinschaft gemeinsam das Problem bekämpft,
> dann passt das schon



Wir kennen weder Vermieter noch Hausverwaltung. Wir kennen nur den Makler (der jetzt sagte das er gar nicht mehr unser Makler ist) sondern es einen Neuen gibt nur welcher dies ist *Wissen wir immer noch nicht*. Der Chef der *Jungen Immoblien Firma, dort arbeiten vorwiegend Junge mitte 30* ist ständig nicht erreichbar geht nicht ans Telefon obwohl es hieß ich solle Ihn heute Morgens Anrufen und ich es schon 5 mal versuchte. 

Die Hausgemeinschaft kämpft gegen uns. Zumindest die neuen Nachbarn und die Lärmverursacher über uns, den diese sagten den neuen Nachbarn ja angeblich das *wir den Lärm machen und Sie selbst deshalb kaum schlafen können Nachts*.

Zu den restlichen 2 Parteien die im Haus Wohnen besteht kein Kontakt und diese Fielen auch nicht auf.


----------



## NeymarTorres (27. Mai 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und wieso ist keiner von euch mal hochgegangen und die darauf hingewiesen?
> Wie es in dem darunter klingt fällt einem _selber _ nicht auf und wenn sich keiner beschwert macht man halt so weiter.
> 
> 
> ...



Gewalt wäre keine Lösung gewesen. Zudem wurde ich überrumpelt und er hatte noch eine Waffe in der Hand, ich nichts außer meinen Vollen Rucksack mit *Aufbackpizzas, Kirschen, Eis* usw der nun immer noch in der Wohnung steht. Ich war also ablsout wehrlos in diesem Moment zudem bin ich eh nicht der Kräftigste Genosse und hab mit Agressionen außer ab und an Verbal nichts zu tun. 

Mit den Neuen Nachbarn reden das wir nicht schuld sind bringt ja nichts, schon als die Polizei da war und ich hörte wie er unten im Flur zum Polizisten sagte *wir würden Lärm machen* sagte ich zur Polizistin bei mir oben *das stimmt gar nicht, wir wollten uns schon vor Wochen beim Makler beschweren (Ne andre Nummer haben wir nicht) das die über uns sehr laut sind* dann zischte seine Frau gleich zurück *du lügner das stimmt gar nicht, wir haben mit denen oben geredet die sagen Ihr wärt es und Sie könnten deshalb selber nicht schlafen*, und verschwand mit Ihrem kleinen Kind auf dem Arm in der Wohnung. 
Ebenso bezüchtigte Sie mich vor der Polizistin als *Lügner* als ich sagte *das die Lampe nicht die Tatwaffe war*, *Lüg nicht das war die Lampe was andres hatte er nicht* hieß es dann nur. 

Beim Vermieter wollen wir ev morgen Mittag mal vorbei gehen  Die Adresse (wenn diese auf dem Mietvertrag noch stimmt) haben wir ja, nur eben keine Telefon Nummer und der Makler weigert sich wehement diese Raus zu geben mit der Begründung *dafür sind wir zuständig wir würden das gerne regeln, ich solle den Chef anrufen ob der Sie gibt* aber der Chef geht nicht ans Telefon trotz mehreren Anrufen auf seinem Handy. 

Die über uns haben keine Kinder (die Neuen Nachbarn haben Kinder) die über uns sind Frisch Verheiratet und haben einen Hund den Sie oft alleine Lassen und der dann die ganze Zeit jault und sobald jemand eine Tür aufmacht bellt. 

Lärm gibt es nicht nur Tags sondern auch Nachts und Mitternachts aber nie nach Terminplan. Manchmal Feiern sie von fr auf Samstag die ganze Nacht und man hört *gelaber durch die Decke und Stuhl gerumpel und Laute Musik oder Bass Anlagen von Irgendwelchen Filmen die sie schauen. 

Dann kommt es immer wieder zum Ehestreit so alle 3 Tage zofft es dann mal und Türen knallen oder man hört Sie lautstark diskutieren und vom Mann immer wieder die Worte *Alter* fallen.

Uns beschwert haben wir bisher nicht wegen dem Hausfrieden und um kein Feuer zu legen und vorallem weil der Mieter deutlich Kräftiger ist als ich.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Mai 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Was willste "Gewinnen"?  Ein Anwalt wird erstmal ein Beratungsgespräch machen und dir deine Optionen aufzeigen (kann durchaus sinnvoll sein). Aber alles was danach kommt ist erheblich schwieriger als du hier so leicht abtust. Erstmal brauchst du Beweise und vielleicht ein Gutachter für die regelmässige Lärmebelästigung --> kostet. Den Bedrohungsvorfall kannste eh haken, weil Aussage gegen Aussage steht und da nie was bei rumkommt. Du kannst dich beim Vermieter beschweren, aber deine 2 Nachbarn, die vielleicht sogar schon länger Mieter sind werden dir die Schuld zuschieben. Und wenn ihr glaubt ein Vermieter steht darauf ständig Beschwerden und sogar Klagen zu bearbeiten und dann noch positiv für euch zu votieren, das halte ich doch für sehr gewagt.
> 
> Und klar ist Umzug teuer und nervig, aber wenn ich von der Arbeit heimkomme, dann will ich meine Ruhe und mich nicht auch noch da mit Stress rumschlagen. Und das trotzige dableiben, samt Ausschöpfen aller Möglichkeiten wird tausend mal zeitaufwendiger, deutlich teurer und ein positiver Ausgang ist euch nicht gewiss. Am Ende ist das halt immer nur ne gammlige Mietwohnung, würde das nie verteidigen als wäre das mein eigenes Eigentum.  Aber gut wie jeder will.



Wenn du eine Wohung hast wo du in Ruhe leben und arbeiten kannst, die sich so gar nicht ersetzen lässt. Wo du eventuell noch sehr viel reingebaut hast (Zeit&Geld)...
Nie im Leben. Speziell nicht wenn die Wohnung zum Teil dein Arbeitsumfeld ist und ein Umzug für dich etwa so angenehm ist wie eine Prostatauntersuchung mit einem Vorschlaghammer und einem XXXL-Dildo. 
Dann denkst du auch darüber nach, was du machen kannst/willst, um diese zu behalten und die nervigen Nachbarn loszuwerden.

Übrigens habe ich es noch NIE erlebt das sich die Nachbarn auf die Seite von dem Störenfried stellen, der das halbe Haus terrorisiert (die andere Hälfte wohnt einfach zu weit weg um betroffen zu sein). 

Gut, ich seh das anders, weil ich Zuhause auch Aufnahmen mit einem Kondensatormikro mache. Das Teil ist so sensibel, das ich damit die Nachbarn 3 Stockwerke über mir aufnehmen kann, wenn die bei geschlossenen Fenstern und Türen rumvögeln. Ich hab mir also eine Wohnung gesucht wo ich das machen kann (in Zimmerlautstärke aufnehmen) ohne das ich eine isolierte Kammer brauche die auch frei schwingt um das letzte Stück zu dämpfen.
So was gibt man nicht auf, auch wenns mehr kostet als "einfach" umzuziehen. Finde mir so ne Wohnung, ich hab ein Jahr danach gesucht wo alles gepasst hat  Hier bleib ich so lange wie ich es brauche.


----------



## NeymarTorres (27. Mai 2016)

Metalic schrieb:


> Sei mir nicht böse, aber irgendwie hört sich einiges "eigenartig" an. Turbosnake schrieb es ja schon, warum ist nie jemand von euch nach oben im mal etwas um Ruhe zu bitten. Man kann versuchen erst einmal mit den Leuten zu reden. Oftmals glaubt man gar nicht, wie laut man selber ist.
> Klärt das mit euren Nachbarn von oben und nebenan.
> Klopf bei den und sag du möchtest das vernünftig klären. Wenn dein direkter Nachbar das nicht will wird er das schon deutlich machen. Zur Not nimmst du deinen Bruder mit falls es alleine nicht geht.



Nicht nur für dich kommt das Komisch rüber, für uns auch da wir uns vor einer Woche mit den neuen Nachbarn noch verstanden haben und Sie willkommen hießen und auf einmal überfällt er einen. 

Warum ich oben nie redete? Da dieser Mann von der Frau *sehr Kräftig ist* und ich mit meinen 55 Kilo nicht gerade ein *The Rock* bin  

Und weil wir nicht wollten das diese dann einen Hass auf uns haben, da Sie ja ansonsten Nett waren und grüßten etc. 

Aber seit die neuen Nachbarn einzogen ging der Streit erst los. Warscheinlich stellten diese erst die Nachbarn oben zur rede und diese sagten dann *das wir den Lärm machen* und dann schoben Sie den Hass auf uns. Und was an diesem Abend geschah weil er beim Angriff immer vom Gespräch mit dem *Jungen Mann* im Flur Gestern redete, und von Rolladen hoch und runter, weiß ich bis jetzt noch nicht, da er vor der Polizei alles geleugnet hat und diesbezüglich nichts mehr erwähnte nachdem die Polizei sagte *er sagt aber er wäre an dem Abend gar nicht Zuhause gewesen* dann ging es nur noch um *allgemeine Lärmbelästigung die letzten Tage*.



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Seit wann droht man Leuten Gewalt an, ohne dass man mit denen vorher gesprochen hat?
> Und dann sabbelst du noch nen Blödsinn von wegen "Gewalt ist keine Lösung". Wer hat hier mit Gewalt gedroht?



Genau da liegt der Hund begraben. Selbst wenn wir den Lärm gemacht hätten *was wir nicht taten da wir an dem Abend von dem er bei der Bedrohung sprach gar nicht da waren* hätte er erstmal normal klingeln können und sagen können *kann ich mal mit euch reden* und nicht mich im Hausflur mit ner Handwerkszange abfangen und diese an den Nacken halten und brüllen wie ein Löwe und über 5 min mir drohen *mit wem ich mich anlegen würde* ohne auf den Punkt zu kommen was genau geschah.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Tagebuchnummer und Dein Nachbar weiss jetzt, dass die Polizei eingeweit ist.
> Warum sollte er Dir Gewalt antun, wenn damit sofort klar ist, wer der Täter ist?



Weil solche Leute sowas wenig Juckt, da geht es um die Ehre und durch die Polizei ist diese nun gekränkt Ihm ist dann egal was mit Ihm geschieht aber seine Ehre darf nicht verletzt werden, solche Leute sind oft so. Heißt nicht das er auch so sein muss aber es ist eine Ungewissheit.



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach:
> Mehr Ehre als Verstand!



Meine Rede  Ehre zählt dort oft mehr wie *Folgen des Handelns* oder *Verstand*. Den hätte er Verstand, hätte er diesen schon bei der ersten Attacke eingesetzt und hätte erstmal normal bei mir geklingelt und mit mir geredet was vorfiel, statt mich gleich zu bedrohen.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Bei gewältigen Leuten glaube ich, dass es ihnen egal ist wenn sie dafür bestraft werden.



Genau das ist meine Befürchtung. Und dieser Mann ist Gewalttätig den kein normal denkender Mensch *begrüßt einen beim Einzug noch scheiß Freundlich und bedankt sich für die Willkommens Geschenke* und greift dann ohne vorher mit dem *angeblich so netten Nachbarn* zu reden diesen gleich mit einer Zange an und droht ihm mehrfach körperliche Gewalt an und hält Ihn in einem Raum fest. Solche Menschen brauchen Psychische Hilfe.



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Wieso auch? Für Körperverletzung gibt es fast nur noch Bewährungsstrafen.



Oder ein Nettes *machen Sie das nie wieder*. Bester Fall vor ein Paar Tagen *13 Jähriger wird von 21 Jährigem mit einem Messer bedroht, rennt aus Angst vor ein Auto* Täter wird verhört und *wieder auf freien fuß gelassen* Prima Justiz 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> So bin ich auch drauf, und das hilft eigentlich immer, wenn man ein Gefühl für die Situation hat.



Kann aber auch als einschleimen gewärtet werden und Sie erst recht sauer machen.



Drayygo schrieb:


> Ich bin ja relativ froh, dass mir sowas erspart bleibt, das ist wahrscheinlich besser für alle Beteiligten. Aber ich würde tatsächlich auf Konfrontationskurs gehen (nein, Gewalt meine ich damit nicht, die ist ausschließlich bei Sport oder Notwehr OK), also bei ihm klingeln und ihn zu mir nach Hause auf einen Kaffee einladen. Dabei vllt. noch ein Handy mit Mikrofonfunktion unterm Tisch festtapen. Dann tatsächlich versuchen, das Ganze mit Worten zu klären. Wenn er immer noch ausfallend wird, hast du immerhin
> Beweise. Win-Win Situation. Kommt halt darauf an, ob du dich sicher genug ihm gegenüber fühlst. Wenn du (nicht abwertend gemeint) zuviel Angst davor hast, dann würde ich es tatsächlich bleiben lassen. Gewalttätige Menschen haben ein Gespür
> dafür, und nutzen das dann aus.



Wenn überhaupt mache ich dies nur mit einer Kräftigen Begleitperson da ich noch nie einen Menschen so Agressiv erlebt habe wie diesen Genossen.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoller alle betroffenen Parteien an einem neutralen Ort mit dem Vermieter treffen um vielleicht noch eine halbwegs gütliche Einigung zu erzielen



Dazu müsste man erstmal die Nummer des Vermieters bekommen, Adresse haben wir. Aber Nummer weigert sich der Makler herauszugeben mit der ausrede *das klären wir alles über unsre Firma, ich solle den Chef fragen doch der geht trotz Vereinbarung das man heute anrufen soll* nicht ans Telefon.



Boarder1312 schrieb:


> zählt aber leider doch nicht als Beweismittel.
> 
> In Deutschland ist man als Opfer eh doppelt gearscht.
> Täter haben mehr rechte und wenn sie noch zugewandert sind, gibt es zusätzlich milde Urlteile.
> ...



Genau das Problem sehe ich auch, daher wollen wir den Vermieter Morgen MIttag wenn er Zuhause ist besuchen und Ihm alles schildern und hoffen das der sich einsetzt das dieser Gewalttäter auszieht, ansonsten werden wir selbst mit sofortiger Kündigung drohen, da wir mit einem so Gewaltbereiten Menschen nicht weiter unter einem Dach und sogar Tür an Tür wohnen wollen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Mai 2016)

NeymarTorres schrieb:


> Weil solche Leute ....


Was für Leute? Kennst Du ihn? Meinst Du, weil jemand einmal extrem genervt von assozialen Mitbewohnern den unoffiziellen Weg geht, um für Ruhe zu sorgen, ist der immer so? Ich sagte doch schon, in dem Augenblick, wenn der Gewaltbereite mitbekommt, dass er vom über dem TE wohnenden nach Strich und Faden belogen wurde und er bemerkt, wer der wirkliche Krachverursacher ist, hat genau eine Partei um Leib und Leben zu bangen; und das ist nicht der TE.

Reden hilft, immer, Freundlichkeit und Verbindlichkeit ebenso. Den Nachbarn als Freund zu gewinnen, um dem Assozielen Krachmacher seine Grenzen zu zeigen, wäre die sozial kompetente Variante, anstatt mit pauschalen Urteilen "Oh Migrant, alle gewalttätig" um sich zu werfen. Hier wird aus einem Popanz ein Fass aufgemacht.

Übringens, TE; es gibt eine Editiertfunktion ... 
Einfach neue Antworten unter die letzte hängen


----------



## NeymarTorres (27. Mai 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Haha mit ner Rohrzange, Sachen gibts, vielleicht glaubt er du hast seine Frau angegraben oder beleidigt oder sowas
> Zieh aus und erspar dir weiteren Ärger, so Situationen wo Aussage gegen Aussage steht sind meistens ******** und man kommt kaum voran. Das hat auch nix mit Täterschutz oder so zu tun, Situationen wo nur die Beteiligten dabei waren, sind ohne Zeugen halt unbrauchbar. Als Mieter haste halt immer das Risiko Spacken um dich rum zu haben.



Ja für eine Wohnung fehlt uns das Geld und Mietwohnungen sind auch nicht mehr so günstig wie Sie das mal waren. 

Ja das ist das Problem *Aussage gegen Aussage* Und dafür hat er auch gesorgt, den er wartete bis mein Bruder weg gefahren war, folgte mir dann in den Hausflur, machte die Haustür zu, lockte mich bzw Bedrohte mich in den *Verteiler Raum zu kommen* Und sperrte die Tür nach Hinten raus zu damit es auch niemand mitbekommt und Griff mich dann an und bedrohte mich mehrfach.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Hier ist guter Rat teuer. Von heimlichen Audio- bzw. Videoaufnahmen würde ich tunlichst die Finger lassen. Am Ende kann das noch gegen dich verwendet werden, weil du Privatsphäre und Datenschutzrechte Dritter misachtest. Genau so würde ich von Gewalt Abstand nehmen. Am Ende bist du dann der Dumme.
> 
> Die Nachbarn über dir scheinen deinem neuen Nachbarn wohl glaubwürdiger zu sein als du. Weißt du denn ob die Nachbarn über dir auch Migranten sind bzw. woher deine neuen Nachbarn kommen? Wenn sie aus dem selben Land kommen, wäre das schon mal ein Hinweis. Dann hast du schlechte Chancen, denn dann ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß dass die zusammen halten.
> 
> ...



Die Über uns sind auf jedenfall keine Deutschen und haben den gleichen Glauben *Moslems* ob Sie aus dem Selben Land region kommen kann ich nicht sagen. Zumindest der Mann der Frau über Uns ist *Moslem*.



azzih schrieb:


> Als würde dir Polizei kommen wenn der Nachbar zu laut ist. Wenn ihr Glück habt kommen die 2 Stunden später mal irgendwann vorbei, meistens aber gar net. Ganz ehrlich du bist Mieter, dir gehört die Bude nicht und du hasts dir mit beiden Nachbarn verschissen (auch wenn wahrscheinlich nicht deine Schuld). Was willste da noch? Zieh aus und fertig, wenn du net grad aus München bist und kein Hartz beziehst gibt der Wohnungsmarkt schon ne neue Bude her, dann hoffentlich ohne Stress...



Komme aus Nähe Stuttgart und nein hab kein Hartz 4 aber wegen Gesundheiltichen Problemen verdiene ich gerade auch nicht viel Max 500 Euro und meine Frau ist frisch Ausgelernt sucht einen neuen Job.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Wohung hast wo du in Ruhe leben und arbeiten kannst, die sich so gar nicht ersetzen lässt. Wo du eventuell noch sehr viel reingebaut hast (Zeit&Geld)...
> Nie im Leben. Speziell nicht wenn die Wohnung zum Teil dein Arbeitsumfeld ist und ein Umzug für dich etwa so angenehm ist wie eine Prostatauntersuchung mit einem Vorschlaghammer und einem XXXL-Dildo.
> Dann denkst du auch darüber nach, was du machen kannst/willst, um diese zu behalten und die nervigen Nachbarn loszuwerden.
> 
> ...



Gut es ist jetzt nicht so das die Wohnung gar nicht zu ersetzen ist. Wir hatten uns eh geeinigt die Wohnung nur als Anfangslösung zu nutzen da wir keine Günstigere und Bessere bekamen. Wir verdienen nicht gerade viel meine Frau hat Ihre Ausbildung erst beendet und ich bin Gesundheitlich eingesperrt und kann nicht 100% Arbeiten und verdiene auch nicht gerade viel. Die Wohnung reicht uns gerade so zum Leben und ab und an mal uns einen Film zu gönnen oder 1 mal im Monat ins Kino zu gehen  

Alles in allem waren wir die letzten Monate (abgesehen von dem Lärm oben) sehr zufrieden mit der Wohnung, mit dem Lärm lernten wir auch zu leben und lauschten oft durchs Fenster was die Oberen den so streiten, doch mehr als *alter* das Ihr Mann immer wieder sagte und Türen Knallen bekamen wir nicht viel mit. 

Miete ist bei 650 Euro Warm *Nachtspeicher Ofen* Nicht gerade billig. Aber wir heizen sehr wenig da die Wohnung sehr warm ist trotz wenig Heizung. 

Problem ist nur es wurde ein Schlafzimmer von den Eltern meiner Frau bezahlt, ein Sofa das genau in unser *längliches Wohnzimmer* passt, eine Waschmaschine, ein Regal usw  Ob das alles dann in die neue Wohnung passt und bis wann man eine neue hat ist die andre Frage, den bei unseren Umständen ist es nicht gerade einfach eine neue zu finden die dann auch noch nach was aussieht.

Wir haben viel Arbeit in die neue Wohnung gesteckt da die alten Mieter die Wohnung unter aller Sau hinterließen, der Makler meinte auch wegen diesen *wäre öfter die Polizei* dagewesen und war froh das nun wir drin wohnen. Wir mussten Die Wohnung neu Streichen, Löcher in der Wand stopfen, usw. Kühlschrank und Küche (sehr groß) war zum Glück schon in der Wohnung. 

Einziges Manko noch, das Klo tropft leicht hinten und riecht nach Rauch da die Vormieter dort wohl gekifft haben drin oder sonstiges, Geruch geht auch mit *Duftspray* und co nicht raus. Und der Duschkopf ist Instabil in der Dusche und umständlich zu bedienen da man Warm Wasser mit Kalt Wasser mischen muss um die Ideale Temperatur zu bekommen. Aber ansonsten ist alles okay. 

Traumwohnung würde ich aber nicht sagen, Balkon haben wir keinen. Aber einfach raus gehen wollen wir ungern, aber neben solchen Gewalttätern zu Wohnen wollen wir auch nicht. Das ist das ganze Problem.


----------



## NeymarTorres (27. Mai 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Reden hilft, immer, Freundlichkeit und Verbindlichkeit ebenso. Den Nachbarn als Freund zu gewinnen, um dem Assozielen Krachmacher seine Grenzen zu zeigen, wäre die sozial kompetente Variante, anstatt mit pauschalen Urteilen "Oh Migrant, alle gewalttätig" um sich zu werfen. Hier wird aus einem Popanz ein Fass aufgemacht.
> 
> Übringens, TE; es gibt eine Editiertfunktion ...
> Einfach neue Antworten unter die letzte hängen



Der Angriff war sicher kein Popanz, ich stand noch am Abend unter Schock, es war wie in einem Hollywood Film wo einer in einer Dunklen Ecke überfallen wird und mit dem Tod bedroht wird. Ich war wie Paralysiert ich konnte mich nicht wehren so unter Angst und schock stand ich, das hat auch die Polizei hoffentlich noch gemerkt, den mein Bruder versuchte mich zu beruhigen. 

Ich dachte in dem Moment *jetzt macht er dich kalt, deine letzte Stunde hat geschlagen*. 

Ich kenne Leute die Agressiv und Laut sind, aber dieser Mensch war ein Tier, das war keine Agression mehr das war purer Hass und Pure Gewalt. Wäre sein Frau nicht gekommen hätte er am End mit dem Ding noch zugeschlagen. Und hätte ich weiter gefragt *worum es geht* hätte er das wohl auch gemacht, den die Frage ließ er gar nicht zu.


----------



## Boarder1312 (27. Mai 2016)

Bei manchen Menschen ist die angebliche Ehre grösser als der Verstand, die Hemmschwelle quasi nicht vorhanden und die Rage und Hass grösser als das Gehirn denken kann. 
Diese Menschen gehören nicht in unsere Gesellschaft. Und der Staat tut nix. Keine Gesetze verschärft. Und lernen tut die Regierung auch nichts draus.


----------



## Red-Hood (27. Mai 2016)

Die Sprache dieser Menschen ist nicht die des Kuchenbackens.
Wenn jemand andere mit solchen primitiven Mitteln einzuschüchtern versucht und es gelingt, wird er bestimmt nicht von heute auf morgen damit aufhören, weil er gemerkt hat, dass er der Stärkere ist.

Ich selber hätte nicht den Nerv, mir da einen längeren Streit anzutun. Da geht es auch nicht ums Prinzip und Recht. Die Lösung, die die Nerven am besten schont, ist die beste. 

Andererseits hätte ich die Drohung mit der Waffe auch genutzt, um dem Typen die Fresse zu polieren. Wenn die Situation so ablief, wie du sie geschildert hast, war Notwehr gerechtfertigt. Das sagte ich ja bereits.


----------



## Boarder1312 (27. Mai 2016)

Wenn man stark genug ist!
Und auch den Mut hat.


----------



## Drayygo (27. Mai 2016)

Jaja.. man hätte dem guten Mann tatsächlich helfen können, und seinen offensichtlichen Eisenmangel mit der von ihm bereitgestellten Rohrzange aufbessern können..aber das führt nur zu noch mehr Stress..und sowas kann fürchterlich in die Hose gehen, wenn man nicht "erfahren" ist..von daher..

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Red-Hood (27. Mai 2016)

Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Wenn man stark genug ist!
> Und auch den Mut hat.


Natürlich.
Das ist leider der Nachteil unserer entmannten, pazifistischen Gesellschaft. Im Notfall ist sie nicht dazu in der Lage, sich selbst oder Kinder und Frauen zu verteidigen, was noch viel wichtiger ist.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Mai 2016)

Also ich rate hier keinem dazu, Kieferkorrekturen an anderen Leuten vorzunehmen, schon gar nicht mit eisernen Gerätschaften und in Situationen ohne Zeugen und Videoaufnahmen, weil man die Notwehr nicht so leicht durchbekommt. 
Wir leben in einer zivilisierten Gesellschaft, wo wir Anwälte, Gerichte und Gesetze für so nen Mist haben. Wer nicht freundlich will, kann über den Anwalt kommunizieren...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Mai 2016)

Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Bei manchen Menschen ist die angebliche Ehre grösser, als der Verstand,


Ich denke, der Angreifer war nur genervt wegen extremem Krach. Was macht mit solchen Leuten? In der Regel weiß man, Krach macher interessiert es nicht, wenn man sich beschwert. Also droht man einmal richtig. Wie es schon ganz am Anfang stand, bellende Hunde beißen nicht. Ich kenne niemanden der Betroffenen, darum sind urteile oder Empfehlungen so schwer, weil das menschliche Miteinander so komplex und vielschichtig ist. Wenn man Situationen aber empathisch erfasst, ist sehr viel möglich. Der "böse" Nachbar hat sich herzlich mit Kuchen vorgestellt. Ist also scheinbar ein umgänglicher Mensch, den man einfach nicht reizen sollte.

Ein einfaches klärendes Gespräch, jetzt, wo die Fakten auf dem Tisch liegen, nämlich dass er sich vom Lärm gestört fühlte, ist meiner Meinung nach der beste Weg. Aber der TE muss für sich selber entscheiden, was sinnvoll ist. Unser Verhalten ist nicht übertragbar.

Wenn Du Boarder1312 von vorherein mit einem Vorurteil in eine Situation gehst, und z.B. meinst, hier geht es um Ehre, obwohl es einfach nur um Krach geht, dann hättest Du extrem schwere Karten, die Situation zu entflechten.


----------



## Red-Hood (27. Mai 2016)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Also ich rate hier keinem dazu, Kieferkorrekturen an anderen Leuten vorzunehmen, schon gar nicht mit eisernen Gerätschaften und in Situationen ohne Zeugen und Videoaufnahmen, weil man die Notwehr nicht so leicht durchbekommt.
> Wir leben in einer zivilisierten Gesellschaft, wo wir Anwälte, Gerichte und Gesetze für so nen Mist haben. Wer nicht freundlich will, kann über den Anwalt kommunizieren...


Natürlich. Im Zweifel lieber die Eisenstange auf dem eigenen Kopf. Das Recht muss dem Unrecht nicht weichen. Das gilt auch für Notwehrlagen, in denen keine Zeugen anwesend sind.
Soll aber jeder so halten, wie er es möchte.
Selbstverständlich ist es abhängig von der eigenen körperlichen Verfassung nicht immer ratsam, einer Konfrontation mit gleichen Mitteln zu begegnen.

edit: Korrektur


----------



## Boarder1312 (27. Mai 2016)

@interessierter User
Hast du alles gelesen von ihm?
Also nix mit Vorurteilen. 
Wer da mit Waffengewalt droht, der ist so wie ich beschrieben habe.
Heute reiht ein Blick und man liegt blutend in der Ecke,  weil 10 Mann auf dich gestürmt sind.
Menschen die wegen Zivilcourage starben und Mädchen und Kinder belästigt werden.
Sind das alles Vorurteile?
Die Gesetze müssen strenger werden,  das sich keiner sowas traut.
Das Polizisten Keine schiessbudenfiguren mehr sind, sondern durchgreifen können.

Irgendwann sind die Zeiten vorbei, wo man sicher über die Strassenbelag gehen konnte.

Das Leben meiner Mutter,  zerstört. Sie lebt nur noch, weil der Ehrenvolle Mensch (tier) Eine Lade Hemmung hatte und der Schuss sich nicht löste. Und warum? Weil die 4 Lieben Menschen eine Spritztour mit ihrem Auto machen wollten. NUR SO ZUM SPASS!
Seit dem Berufsunfähig. 
Sie musste neu reden lernen. 
Schwere Angstzustände und schmerzhafte Spassmen in den Gliedern.

Aber das sind alles Vorurteile. 
Und ich Idiot verfolge diese Typen und riskiere mein Leben und die Polizei hält mich an uns verhaften mich, auf Grund einer Verwechslung. 

Wo das geschah? Sagt euch was Brüssel und diesen tollen Stadtteil!

Ja, alles nur Vorteile. 
Und ich verstehe diejenigen mit dem Nachbar Problem sehr gut!
Das sind irgendwann Ängste vor die Tür zu gehen.

Alles gute Euch und seht zu das ihr da raus kommt.


----------



## Red-Hood (27. Mai 2016)

@ Boarder1312 

Die meisten erwachen erst, wenn ihnen das persönlich passiert. Dann ist es aber zu spät.

Die Menschen, die ausschließlich mit dem Auto zur Arbeit, zum Einkaufen und zurück fahren, wissen nicht, wie es mittlerweile in den Städten aussieht oder bewegen sich nach 21:00 nicht draußen.
In jeder Stadt werden täglich Menschen von diesen Asihaufen ohne Grund geschlagen, ausgeraubt und belästigt, aber unser Justizminister sabbelt durchgehend von einem verschärften Kampf gegen Rechts... als ob diese paar Naziidioten auch nur annährend so viel Unheil brächten.

Offizielle Meldungen zu den sogenannten Einzelfällen:
So nicht! (@XYEinzelfall) | Twitter


----------



## Boarder1312 (27. Mai 2016)

Weisst du,  ar....öcher sind Ar...öcher. 
Egal welcher Nationalität. 
Aber einige sind doch sehr auffällig. 
Und das fördert den Rechtsradikalismus.
Das würde bei strengeren Gesetzen und konsequenten handeln sowie gleichberechtigten und harter Rechtsprechung nicht passieren. Dann müssten wir uns um Kriminelle, Nazis und Terroristische Vereinigungen inländisch keine Sorgen und Gedanken machen. Aber diese Ohnmacht der Regierung lässt Rechts wachsen.

Das ist aber offtopic. 

ICh kann nur raten aus dem Haus aus zuziehen. Wer weiß wo das noch sonst endet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Mai 2016)

Boarder1312 schrieb:


> ...Sind das alles Vorurteile?....


Vorurteile werden es, wenn Du bestimmte Merkmale eines Täters, z.B. Bartträger, größer als 190, schwarze Haare, Raucher, Katolik, Hartz IVler,  etc. übernimmst und auf alle anderen Menschen mit diesem einzigen Kriterium überträgst. Natürlich ist ein Gewaltbereiter immer mit Vorsicht zu genießen, keine Frage. Aber wenn Du alles lesen würdest, hättest Du die Situation vielleicht anders verstanden.

Man kann z.B. mit der Frau reden. Das ist sicherer, weil die Gewaltbereiten IMMER  Männer sind, und die FRIEDLICHEN immer Frauen, oder ist dieses Vorurteil jetzt genauso deplaziert wie alle Migranten in einen Topf zu schmeißen? 

TE, wenn Du soviel Angst vor dem menschen hast und es Dir Lebensfreude raubt, dann wäre der Umzug unter dem Kriterium Lebensglückmaximierung durchaus in Betracht zu ziehen. Auch wenn ich vorher immer mit einem Gspräch versuchen würde, Situationen zu lösen


----------



## azzih (27. Mai 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> @ Boarder1312
> 
> Die meisten erwachen erst, wenn ihnen das persönlich passiert. Dann ist es aber zu spät.
> 
> ...



Glaube nicht dass das AFD Geschwätz hier was zu suchen hat. Vor allem das tolle Twitter Ding ist an Unseriosität nicht zu überbieten. Das gleiche kannste auch mit deutschen Gewalttaten machen, totaler Schwachsinn sowas.
Und ich wohne in Frankfurt und benutz die Öffentlichen und geh auch nach 21 Uhr raus,  schon genug Scheiss da gesehn und es waren meistens nicht die Kanacks. Wie gesagt haltet den Thread frei von sowas. Hab das mal gemeldet, Mod soll mal aufräumen.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Mai 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Natürlich. Im Zweifel lieber die Eisenstange auf dem eigenen Kopf. Das Recht muss dem Unrecht nicht weichen. Das gilt auch für Notwehrlagen, in denen keine Zeugen anwesend sind.
> Soll aber jeder so halten, wie er es möchte.
> Selbstverständlich ist es abhängig von der eigenen körperlichen Verfassung nicht immer ratsam, einer Konfrontation mit gleichen Mitteln zu begegnen.
> 
> edit: Korrektur



Klar kann man und man sollte sich auch wehren. Aber dem Kollegen einfach die Eisenstange wegnehmen und den halbtot prügeln, nur weil der einen schief anguggt - das geht hier nicht als Notwehr durch. Deswegen lieber mal ruhig leben.
Gerade in der Nachbarschaft sollte man sich keinen Streß suchen, aber wenn sie wollen - das Recht sollte man bekommen wenn man den offiziellen Weg geht. Und der beinhaltet keine Eisenstangen auf Köpfen, egal auf welchen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (27. Mai 2016)

Na ich bin auch raus hier.
Ihr könnt ja dafür nix, was ich, wir, erlebt haben.
Aber die Ansicht wird sich bei denjenigen auch ändern, denen das auch passiert.

Ich würde auch ausziehen.
Und in Frieden neu anfangen.
So bitter wie es klingt, auch wenn ihr viel Arbeit in die Wohnung gesteckt habt, aber was kommt da noch?

Adiue und Tschö


----------



## NeymarTorres (27. Mai 2016)

Boarder1312 schrieb:


> @interessierter User
> Hast du alles gelesen von ihm?
> Also nix mit Vorurteilen.
> Wer da mit Waffengewalt droht, der ist so wie ich beschrieben habe.
> ...



Also die Sache wird mir immer unseriöser. Der Makler sagt *sprech dem Chef der Immobilien Firma auf den Anrufbeantworter seines Handys dann ruft er zurück*. Fehlanzeige. Erst hieß es am Mittwoch vom *Makler* ich solle den Boss am Freitag Morgen anrufen. Das habe ich 5 mal getan, nie ging jemand ran. Zwischendrin war immer belegt und dann wieder frei aber keiner geht ans Telefon. 

Der Makler weigert sich wehement die Nummer des Vermieters raus zu rücken. usw. 

Ich kann dir nur 100% zustimmen ich bin auch kein Rassist aber habe auch schon viel erlebt und lese es täglich und ständig heißt es *ach was das sind einzelfälle* Meine Frau dachte auch so *Nun als ich es selber erlebt habe* denkt Sie auch anderst und glaubt an ein Versagen unserer Politik. 

Ich fühle mich meines Lebens nicht mehr sicher, habe immer noch Angstzustände alleine wenn ich daran denke Ihm in der Stadt zu begegnen etc. Ich bin wirklich nicht gerade ein Kräftiger Mensch (Gesundheitlich bedingt gerade auch deshalb in Behandlung) und mir graut es schon die erste Nacht dort wieder zu verbringen, so angegriffen wurde ich noch nie und habe es außer in Filmen auch noch nie erlebt. 

Und das aus heiterem Himmel, vor 1 Woche bedankte man sich noch herzlich das der Nachbar *Süßigkeiten für die Kinder und die Frau* vorbei brachte, und 1 Woche später ohne mit Ihm zu reden attakiert man Ihn feige im Hausflur und macht vorher alle Türen zu das auch jah niemand was mitbekommt.


----------



## -Xploit- (27. Mai 2016)

Solche Typen geraten irgendwann auch einmal an den / die richtigen.


----------



## NeymarTorres (27. Mai 2016)

-Xploit- schrieb:


> Solche Typen geraten irgendwann auch einmal an den / die richtigen.



Sowas bleibt nur zu hoffen.


----------



## azzih (27. Mai 2016)

Glaube nicht das der dich bei dem Vorfall schlagen wollte oder ne Bedrohung für Leib und Leben ist. Irgendwas hat ihn und seine Familie mächtig gestört und er wollte halt direkt sein Standpunkt klarmachen, weil er euch für die Schuldigen hält.  Versuch halt nochmal mit nem Vermittler (Kumpel, Verwandter oder so) ein vernünftiges Gespräch zu suchen. Vielleicht isser ja einsichtig, jeder Mensch will für sich uns seine Familie ein ungestörtes Umfeld, für ihn müsste es ja auch im Interesse liegen kein Stress in Zukunft zu haben.
Mehr fällt mir dann aber auch net ein, viel Glück dir mit der komischen Situation.


----------



## Verminaard (27. Mai 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> ...für ihn müsste es ja auch im Interesse liegen kein Stress in Zukunft zu haben.



Hat man ja gesehen wie er mit Stresssituationen umgeht.
Das Problem in Form des TE mit einem, zu einer moeglichen Hiebwaffe missbrauchten Werkzeug von hinten ueberfallen und in einen uneinsehbahren Bereich zu zwingen.
Keine Argumente zulassen, stattdessen permanent Drohungen auszupsrechen.
Ah und bei der Konfrotation auf sein Verhalten einfach alles abstreiten und als armer Familienvater dastehen. Evtl noch Herkunft ausspielen.

Ja der TE hat hier sehr gute Chancen mit vernuenftigen Argumenten 

Wir sollten aber hier bitte eine Arbeitsgruppe gegen rechte Gewalt bilden, nicht das die ueberhand nimmt!


----------



## -Xploit- (27. Mai 2016)

Wie gesagt, wir hätten uns das nicht gefallen lassen und hätten dem Typ ziemlich schnell die Grenzen aufgezeigt, und zwar ganz schnell.
Danach wäre er sehr freundlich auf einmal, oder er würde einen großen Bogen um uns machen.


----------



## azzih (27. Mai 2016)

-Xploit- schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wir hätten uns das nicht gefallen lassen und hätten dem Typ ziemlich schnell die Grenzen aufgezeigt, und zwar ganz schnell.
> Danach wäre er sehr freundlich auf einmal, oder er würde einen großen Bogen um uns machen.



Das sagste so einfach ausm Internet heraus,  in Realität ist es aber was andres wenn ein 90kg wütender "Kanack" mit Rohrzange vor dir steht. Die meisten deutschen Männer sind heute doch gar keine Konfrontation mehr gewohnt, geschweige denn ein tatsächlichen Strassenkampf, da kackste dich automatisch ein. Da ist der Agressor, der solche Situationen vielleicht schon öfter hatte, immer im Vorteil.


----------



## -Xploit- (27. Mai 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Das sagste so einfach ausm Internet heraus,  in Realität ist es aber was andres wenn ein 90kg wütender "Kanack" mit Rohrzange vor dir steht. Die meisten deutschen Männer sind heute doch gar keine Konfrontation mehr gewohnt, geschweige denn ein tatsächlichen Strassenkampf, da kackste dich automatisch ein. Da ist der Agressor, der solche Situationen vielleicht schon öfter hatte, immer im Vorteil.



Nur zur Info: Bin kein Deutscher.  Was Du glaubst oder nicht, interessiert mich nicht.

Fakt ist: Wir würden uns niemals bedrohen lassen sondern dagegen sofort vorgehen.


----------



## Woohoo (27. Mai 2016)

Mieterrechte ausschöpfen. Wenn man jetzt die Wohnung nicht mehr nutzen kann (und vorher eingeschränkt war durch Lärm) nimmt man sich einen Anwalt und mindert erstmal die Miete. Hab selber mal eine Mietnomade loswerden müssen. Bilder gemacht und Zeugen mit dabei gehabt (z.B. andere Nachbarn). Anwalt regelt natürlich dauert alles Zeit weil die andere Partei auch ihre Rechte hat. Bist du traumatisiert? Ärtzliches Attest anfertigen lassen.

Oder man probiert es aus und spielt ein paar Naschids laut ab. Vielleicht werdet Ihr dann doch noch Freunde.


----------



## efdev (27. Mai 2016)

Leute probiert nicht so in das Poltische mit Herkunft und all dem Mist zu rutschen das Hilft dem TE aktuell nicht, ihr schafft nur einen Haufen sinnloser Seiten bis es mal wieder zu viel ist und der Thread dicht gemacht wird .

(Und Verminaard probier doch nicht immer so kleine stichelein einzubauen du weißt genau das InteressierterUser und andere gerne darauf anspringen  )

@T
sry das ich nichts sinnvolles Beitragen kann aber ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das auf 10 Seiten nicht alles Wichtige genannt wurde


----------



## volvo242 (27. Mai 2016)

@TE 
geh zu einem Anwalt.


----------



## Oberst Klink (27. Mai 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Was willste "Gewinnen"?  Ein Anwalt wird erstmal ein Beratungsgespräch machen und dir deine Optionen aufzeigen (kann durchaus sinnvoll sein). Aber alles was danach kommt ist erheblich schwieriger als du hier so leicht abtust. Erstmal brauchst du Beweise und vielleicht ein Gutachter für die regelmässige Lärmebelästigung --> kostet. Den Bedrohungsvorfall kannste eh haken, weil Aussage gegen Aussage steht und da nie was bei rumkommt. Du kannst dich beim Vermieter beschweren, aber deine 2 Nachbarn, die vielleicht sogar schon länger Mieter sind werden dir die Schuld zuschieben. Und wenn ihr glaubt ein Vermieter steht darauf ständig Beschwerden und sogar Klagen zu bearbeiten und dann noch positiv für euch zu votieren, das halte ich doch für sehr gewagt.
> 
> Und klar ist Umzug teuer und nervig, aber wenn ich von der Arbeit heimkomme, dann will ich meine Ruhe und mich nicht auch noch da mit Stress rumschlagen. Und das trotzige dableiben, samt Ausschöpfen aller Möglichkeiten wird tausend mal zeitaufwendiger, deutlich teurer und ein positiver Ausgang ist euch nicht gewiss. Am Ende ist das halt immer nur ne gammlige Mietwohnung, würde das nie verteidigen als wäre das mein eigenes Eigentum.  Aber gut wie jeder will.



Schön. Dann zieht er eben den Schwanz ein und sucht sich eine neue Wohnung. Was ist wenn dort wieder Nachbarn sind, die ihm Kontra geben. Soll er dann wieder ausziehen? 
In der heutigen Zeit ist es mancherorts nicht leicht eine Wohnung zu finden und genau aus dem Grund würde ich nicht einfach so klein beigeben. 
Wenn du ein paar Mal den Schwanz einziehst, hast du vielleicht auch irgendwann einen Ruf weg. Dann bist du der Schlappschwanz des Viertels und bist überhaupt nirgends mehr sicher. Von daher würde ich erst mal alle legalen Mittel und Wege ausschöpfen, mir einen Anwalt nehmen und das Anliegen auch dem Vermieter vortragen. Der kann auch nicht ewig wegschauen und ist auch dafür verantwortlich, dass gesittete Verhältnisse im Haus herrschen. Ich weiß ja nicht was das für ein Mietshaus ist, wenn das in einem dieser "Elendsviertel" voller Migranten ist, sind Hopf und Malz eh schon verloren. Aber in einem normalen Wohnviertel sollte man schon noch gute Chancen haben die Sache in den Griff zu kriegen. 
Ich würde, wie gesagt, erst mal jegliche Ruhestörung zur Anzeige bringen, wenn nötig mehrmals anrufen bis die Polizei auch vor Ort erscheint. Falls sie das nicht tut, würde ich eben aufs Revier gehen und Anzeige erstatten. Sobald eine Anzeige geschaltet ist, hat die Polizei die Pflicht dieser auch nachzugehen. 

Falls das alles nichts hilft, würde ich mal ein paar stämmige Kollegen zu mir nach Hause einladen, sofern du welche hast. Wenn ja, sorge dafür dass die mehrmals pro Woche bei dir zu Hause aufschlagen. Wenn du selbst schon schmächtig und kränklich bist, können vielleicht deine Kollegen bei den Nachbarn etwas Eindruck schinden. 

Bevor ich den Schwanz einziehe, würde ich jeden Falls alles versuchen um gegen die intriganten Nachbarn anzugehen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2016)

Ich kenne die Problematik mit so netten Mitbewohnern und obwohl ich mich selbst gut wehren kann nervt es gewaltig und geht trotzdem ans Nervenkostüm und besonders weil man das Gefühl hat dem Vermieter ist die Kohle wichtiger wie die Mieter.


> Und das aus heiterem Himmel, vor 1 Woche bedankte man sich noch herzlich  das der Nachbar *Süßigkeiten für die Kinder und die Frau* vorbei  brachte, und 1 Woche später ohne mit Ihm zu reden attakiert man Ihn  feige im Hausflur und macht vorher alle Türen zu das auch jah niemand  was mitbekommt.


So etwas würde mir im Traum nicht einfallen, mehr als ein Moin ist von mir kaum zu erhaschen so lange man mit denen nicht warm geworden ist.

Vielleicht könnte es noch etwas helfen wenn man sich an den Mieterbund wendet auch wenn es was kostet


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Mai 2016)

NeymarTorres schrieb:


> ...Der Makler weigert sich wehement die Nummer des Vermieters raus zu rücken. usw. ...


Mit wem hast Du einen Mietvertrag?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Mai 2016)

Rein der Makler oder übernimmt der auch die Hausverwaltung?


----------



## Verminaard (28. Mai 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> (Und Verminaard probier doch nicht immer so kleine stichelein einzubauen du weißt genau das InteressierterUser und andere gerne darauf anspringen  )
> 
> @T
> sry das ich nichts sinnvolles Beitragen kann aber ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen das auf 10 Seiten nicht alles Wichtige genannt wurde



Tut mir leid 
Aber wie du schon schreibst wurde eigentlich alles gesagt.
Ich finds halt erstaunlich wie sehr der TE hier ignoriert wird.
Er soll sich wehren, soll sich nicht unterkriegen lassen, bekommt einen Ruf weg. Lauter seltsame Aussagen hier.

Er hat mehrfach geschrieben das er koerperlich nichts wirklich entgegenzusetzen hast. Auch nicht mit irgendwelchen aussergewoehnlichen Faehigkeiten.
Dann wird auch noch vorausgesetzt das der TE hier mit Argumenten weiterkommt.
Natuerlich reagiert einer, der mit einer Waffe jemanden absichtlich in einem Raum bedroht wo keiner was mitbekommt, auf ploetzlich vorgebrachte Argumente total verstaendnissvoll.
Das war nicht mal spontan oder ausm Affekt gehandelt. Gezielt woanders hingelost und extrem unter Druck gesetzt. Dabei noch total resistent gegen Argumente.

Aber er wirds dann nachher bestimmt verstehen.

Und jetzt wirds politisch inkorrekt: vor allem wird er es verstehen wenn die anderen Nachbarn, die eigentlichen Stoerenfriede, schoen gegen die Kartoffel gehetzt haben und die ganze Schuld auf den TE geschoben haben.
(Achtung, ist ein moegliches Szenario, keiner weis da genau was wirklich passiert ist)

Schmueckt man jetzt alles noch mit dem seltsamen Makler, der die Nummer des Hausverwalters nicht rausruecken will, und sich sonst seltsam verhaelt, bekommt man ganz viele Gruende dort nicht mehr wohnen zu wollen.
Was fuer ein Hansel ist der Makler ueberhaupt und wie kann mit hier einen Mietvertrag abschliessen?


----------



## -Xploit- (28. Mai 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Was fuer ein Hansel ist der Makler ueberhaupt und wie kann mit hier einen Mietvertrag abschliessen?



Das verstehe ich auch nicht.

Und was soll das : "ER will die Nummer vom Vermieter nicht Rausrücken etc." ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Mai 2016)

-Xploit- schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich auch nicht.
> 
> Und was soll das : "ER will die Nummer vom Vermieter nicht Rausrücken etc." ?


Was hat der Makler damit zu tun? Würdest Du es wollen, dass Dein Vermieter jedem Makler Deine Telefonnummer gibt? Die Makler wollen gar nicht, dass man
Mir kommt das ganze hier immer mehr wie ein Fake vor, oder wir müssen dem TE wirklich ein paar Grundsätzliche Dinge für das tägliche Leben erklären. 

Hallo* NeymarTorres* 
 schau doch bitte in Deinen Mietvertag, mit wem der geschlossen wurde. Und was soll der Vermieter jetzt genau machen? Dein Hauptproblem ist doch erstens, dass Du wegen einer zugeschlagen Tür nicht in Deine Wohnung kommst. Dazu ruft man einen Schlüsseldienst an. Aber mit etwas Glück hat der Vermieter noch einen Schlüssel. 

Dann hast Du ein Problem mit dem gewaltbereiten Nachbarn. Da kann man reden versuchen, den Weg über die Polizei mit Anzeige und Gerichtsverfahren oder eben ausziehen. Was soll der Vermieter an der Stelle? 

Dein drittes Problem ist der Krach machende Obermieter. Wenn Du das seit Mitte 2015 ohne Kommentar ertragen hast, wird es schwer, jetzt dagegen vorzugehen. Lerne für die Zukunft daraus, rechtzeitig und zeitnah das Gespräch zu suchen. Klappt das nicht, redet man mit den Nachbarn im Haus und ruft gemeinsam mehrmals die Polizei. Nach einer handvoll Anzeigen schaltet man dann den Vermieter ein und erzählt den Ärger.

Und jetzt noch alles Gute für die nächsten Tage


----------



## Körschgen (28. Mai 2016)

Wenn der schlüssel von innen steckt, bringt einem ein weiter Schlüssel meist nich viel....

Ich glaub dem TE fehlen einfach ein paar Jahre Lebenserfahrung um solch eine Situation zu meistern...


Wieso man sich zu den Eltern verzieht verstehe ich aber auch nich...


----------



## Cleriker (28. Mai 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Glaube nicht das der dich bei dem Vorfall schlagen wollte oder ne Bedrohung für Leib und Leben ist. Irgendwas hat ihn und seine Familie mächtig gestört und er wollte halt direkt sein Standpunkt klarmachen, weil er euch für die Schuldigen hält.


Bitte was? Was muss man für ein gestörter sein um jemanden in einen Raum zu lotzen und dort mit einem Werkzeug sein Leben zu bedrohen? Das hat nichts mit verärgert sein zu tun, sondern mit purer Gewalt! Hältst du das für normal? Was wäre wenn beispielsweise jemand deine Frau so behandelt, würdest du dann auch sagen sie soll sich nicht so anstellen?



-Xploit- schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wir hätten uns das nicht gefallen lassen und hätten dem Typ ziemlich schnell die Grenzen aufgezeigt, und zwar ganz schnell.
> Danach wäre er sehr freundlich auf einmal, oder er würde einen großen Bogen um uns machen.





-Xploit- schrieb:


> Nur zur Info: Bin kein Deutscher.  Was Du glaubst oder nicht, interessiert mich nicht.
> 
> Fakt ist: Wir würden uns niemals bedrohen lassen sondern dagegen sofort vorgehen.


Was heißt denn bitte "wir"? Würdest du mit mehreren auf ihn losgehen, oder was? Das ist auch nicht besser. Jemand schwächeren zu bedrohen, erst recht mit einer Keule, ist schon daneben, aber mit mehreren gegen einen ist noch feiger und asozialer! 
Wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht wer "ihr" seid, aber anständig seid ihr nicht. 

@TE,
klar hast du Angst. Dich verstecken hilft aber auch nicht. Du solltest auf alle Fälle erstmal zurück in deine Wohnumng. Rein theoretisch könnte es ja sogar passieren, dass er wieder klar kommt und sich entschuldigt. Das schlimmste hast du mMn überstanden. Das einzige was jetzt noch kommen kann, ist wirklich die körperliche Gewalt. Kling jetzt komisch, aber riskier es. Denn spätestens dann hast du ihm am Sack und er geht in den Bau. Danach hast du deine Ruhe. Vielleicht kehrst du auch in deine Wohnung zurück und ein anderer Nachbar der das mitbekommen hat, schließt sich dir an, oder hat inzwischen selbst die Polizei gerufen. Du musst da jetzt durch! Ab in die Wohnung, in der Tasche immer das Handy mit Sprachaufzeichnung und gut is. Sollte er dir wirklich nochmal begegenen, tatsächlich versuchen das Thema erneut anzusprechen. Du wüsstest dass er verärgert ist, weißt aber nicht warum. Ganz im Ernst, was soll geschehen? 
Auch wenn es komisch klingt, aber selbst wenn du dir jeden Moment am liebsten in die Hose machen würdest, kannst du so versuchen deiner Frau etwas mehr Sicherheit zu geben und natürlich dir selbst. Die meisten Menschen kjommen nie in solche Situationen, du hast diese aber schon erlebt und überstanden. Du solltest jetzt wirklich überlegen wie du mit derartigem umgehen möchtest. Egal für welchen Weg du dich entscheidest, es führt nichts daran vorbei, wieder in die Wohnung zu gehen. Im Moment hast du alles nur pausiert und schiebst es vor dir her. Es steht dir also frei ob du zurückkehrst und dich versteckst und schnell ausziehst, oder ob du zurückkehrst und es drauf ankommen lässt. Damit meine ich nicht, dich zu prügeln, aber ihm auch nicht freie Bahn zu lassen. Jedes mal wenn er dir komisch kommt, holst du die Polizei. Du sprichst mit anderen Mietern, kannst versuchen ihn in der Öffentlichkeit zu dummheiten zu verleiten usw. Jedenfalls nicht rumschubsen lassen.

Das mit deinem Vermieter verstehe ich allerdings auch nicht ganz. Du sagst ihr habt den Namen, aber nicht die Nummer. Dann zuch den Namen im Telefonbuch/app und ruf ihn an.


----------



## Boarder1312 (28. Mai 2016)

Ja, schickt ihn doch ins offene Messer!

Ach, ich wollt ja nix mehr sagen.


----------



## Verminaard (28. Mai 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das einzige was jetzt noch kommen kann, ist wirklich die körperliche Gewalt. Kling jetzt komisch, aber riskier es. Denn spätestens dann hast du ihm am Sack und er geht in den Bau.



Wann bistn aus Deutschland ausgewandert?
Ich glaube nicht das ein Ersttaeter? in Deutschland gleich zu einer Gefaengnissstrafe verurteilt wird.

Jetzt spinn mal deinen Gedanken weiter.
Der Typ verhaelt sich nur aggressiv, haut dem TE noch paar auf die Zwiebel, dadurch kommt es zu einer Gerichtsverhandlung wo der Typ verurteilt wird.
Was glaubst passiert nach der Verhandlung? Der TE wird noch sehr viel mehr im Fokus stehen. Der ist doch an allem schuld, auch das der Typ hier verurteilt wird.
Mich wuerds dann nicht wundern wenn ploetzlich Freunde oder Verwandte von dem Typen auch noch aktiv werden.

Ich weis nicht wieviel der User, die in diesem Thread posten aktiv schon Probleme mit Nachbarn gehabt haben.
In der Theorie hoert sich das alles toll an. Die Praxis ist was ganz Anderes.
Dann kommen Aussagen wie: die Rechte der Stoerenfriede muessen gewahrt bleiben.
Ist ja alles nicht so schlimm. Da kann man nix machen. Was steht in der Hausordnung.
Sie koennen ja ausziehen (kam vom Mieterbund).

Selbst ein Anwalt kann hier keine Wunder bewirken.
Polizei hat nicht wirklich Lust auf sowas. z.b. Ruhestoerung.
Man ruft ja nicht bei jedem Pups gleich die Polizei. Wenns aber irgendwann mal reicht, dauert es auch noch gefuehlt ewig bis die Polizei da ist.
In wie vielen Faellen hat man dann noch akut die Ruhestoerung? Dann stehst wieder Aussage vs. Aussage. Im Zweifel immer fuer den Beschuldigten (Rechtsstaatprinzip welches auf keinen Fall ueber Bord geworfen werden darf!).
Passiert das paar mal, laeuft man sehr schnell Gefahr als empfindlicher Denunziant dazustehen.

Das mit den Nachbarn auf "seiner Seite haben" ist auch so eine Sache. Lippenbekenntniss ja, aber wenns drauf ankommt, wird sich vornehm zurueckgehalten. Man will ja nicht in den Fokus geraten.
Noch problematischer wird es wenn es nicht einen Eigentuemer gibt sondern verschiedene.
Da hilft eine Mietminderung gar nichts, weil das wuerde nur deinen Vermieter betreffen. Wenn der Stoerenfried dann noch so ein Arschloch als Vermieter hat, dem es egal ist, hauptsache Geld.

Aber hey, gebt weiter Tipps 


Was ich machen wuerde entweder sofort dort ausziehen, falls das nicht zu viele Umstaende macht.
Eventuell Miete erstmal einbehalten, wenn ich den Vermieter nicht erreichen kann. Natuerlich die Miete ueberweisungsbereit halten.
Funktioniert das mit dem Umzug nicht so einfach, zu einem Mietsrechtanwalt gehen und dort wenigstens meine Moeglichkeiten aufzeigen lassen.

Natuerlich gibts jede Menge anderer Moeglichkeiten, die meist illegal sind und auch Hilfe benoetigen. Nur ist sowas wirklich erwuenscht?


----------



## -Xploit- (28. Mai 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Was heißt denn bitte "wir"? Würdest du mit mehreren auf ihn losgehen, oder was? Das ist auch nicht besser. Jemand schwächeren zu bedrohen, erst recht mit einer Keule, ist schon daneben, aber mit mehreren gegen einen ist noch feiger und asozialer!
> Wie gesagt, ich weiß nicht wer "ihr" seid, aber anständig seid ihr nicht.



Habe davon geschrieben DAS "wenn Wir / ich Bedroht" würden usw. das wir dann dagegen vorgehen würden, was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen ?

Mit "Wir" meine ich meine Familie mit der ich zusammenlebe, würdest Du lieber Wegschauen / Wegrennen wie so ein elendiger Feigling ? 

So so,  wir wären also nicht "Anständig" Deiner Meinung nach, das wir uns uns gegen Bedrohungen Wehren würden ? Sorry aber Du hast eine realitätsferne Geisteshaltung.


----------



## Verminaard (28. Mai 2016)

-Xploit- schrieb:


> Habe davon geschrieben DAS "wenn Wir / ich Bedroht" würden usw. das wir dann dagegen vorgehen würden, was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen ?
> 
> Mit "Wir" meine ich meine Familie mit der ich zusammenlebe, würdest Du lieber Wegschauen / Wegrennen wie so ein elendiger Feigling ?
> 
> So so,  wir wären also nicht "Anständig" Deiner Meinung nach, das wir uns uns gegen Bedrohungen Wehren würden ? Sorry aber Du hast eine realitätsferne Geisteshaltung.



Du fuer Deutschland auch. Leider.
Du wuerdest dich um jeden Preis wehren, auch wenns in die Illegalitaet abrutscht, weil du kein Feigling bist? Hast bestimmt jede menge Ehre und so!
Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
Oder gehoerst du zu den Menschen die nix zu verlieren haben, wo Vorstrafen etc. scheissegal sind.
Dann bist du tatsaechlich im Vorteil, weil die deutsche Rechtssprechung leider auf die Menschen zugeschnitten ist, die selbst durch eine Bewaehrungsstrafe gefahr laufen viel bis alles zu verlieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2016)

Man kann hier eh keinen allgemeingültigen Ratschlag geben und eine Art Rechtsberatung ist hier ja eh unerwünscht. Viele legale Möglichkeiten gibt es nicht und welche am ehesten hilft kann auch keiner sagen


-Xploit- schrieb:


> Habe davon geschrieben DAS "wenn Wir / ich  Bedroht" würden usw. das wir dann dagegen vorgehen würden, was ist daran  so schwer zu verstehen ?
> 
> Mit "Wir" meine ich meine Familie mit der ich zusammenlebe, würdest Du  lieber Wegschauen / Wegrennen wie so ein elendiger Feigling ?
> 
> So so,  wir wären also nicht "Anständig" Deiner Meinung nach, das wir  uns uns gegen Bedrohungen Wehren würden ? Sorry aber Du hast eine  realitätsferne Geisteshaltung.


Dann wärst du aber auch keinen Deut besser als der Agressor


----------



## -Xploit- (28. Mai 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Du fuer Deutschland auch. Leider.
> Du wuerdest dich um jeden Preis wehren, auch wenns in die Illegalitaet abrutscht, weil du kein Feigling bist? Hast bestimmt jede menge Ehre und so!
> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?
> Oder gehoerst du zu den Menschen die nix zu verlieren haben, wo Vorstrafen etc. scheissegal sind.
> Dann bist du tatsaechlich im Vorteil, weil die deutsche Rechtssprechung leider auf die Menschen zugeschnitten ist, die selbst durch eine Bewaehrungsstrafe gefahr laufen viel bis alles zu verlieren.



Wenn z.B deine Kinder oder Deine Frau Bedroht würde usw. Rennst Du dann weg ? Ich fasse es nicht wie man nur so eine  Einstellung haben kann. 

Würdest du nicht als Vater deine Familie Beschützen wollen ? 

Anscheinend bist Du noch jung.


----------



## efdev (28. Mai 2016)

-Xploit- schrieb:


> Anscheinend bist Du noch jung.



Das hat damit nichts zu tun es gibt eben Menschen die keine Gewalt anwenden es ist nun mal so und wenn jeder Mensch so wäre hätten wir auch eine friedliche Welt 

Und abseits dieser Utopie ist es iO Gewalt zu vermeiden und aus dem Weg zu gehen so gut wie es möglich ist und solange man es eben vermeiden kann dazu gehört auch mal sich eine zu Fangen ohne zurück zu schlagen. (Ist zwar nicht unbedingt meine Art aber ich Respektiere es wenn Leute es so handhaben und finde es gut) 
Warum immer dieses deine Familie ist in Gefahr Blödsinn dann kommen muss verstehe ich nicht als ob jeden Tag das leben von mir wichtigen Personen von 3. bedroht wäre


----------



## Verminaard (28. Mai 2016)

-Xploit- schrieb:


> Wenn z.B deine Kinder oder Deine Frau Bedroht würde usw. Rennst Du dann weg ? Ich fasse es nicht wie man nur so eine  Einstellung haben kann.
> 
> Würdest du nicht als Vater deine Familie Beschützen wollen ?
> 
> Anscheinend bist Du noch jung.



Anscheinend weist du so absolut gar nichts ueber mich, aber Mutmaßungen anstellen.


Was willst du denn genau in diesem Fall vom TE machen?
Willst den Typen mit der Rohrzange eine drueberbraten?
Kannst du die Reaktionen die dann folgen voraussehen?
Glaubst du wirklich das genau so einer, dann auch klein beigibt?
Hast du dir mal Gedanken gemacht, was einer, der so agiert, der dann eine auf die Fresse bekommt und wahrscheinlich total sauer drueber ist alles anstellt?
Kannst du gewaehrleisten das du permanent deine Familie schuetzen kannst?
Was machst du wenn deine Frau vermoebelt wird, waehrend du arbeiten gehst, aufgrund deiner Taetigkeit im Vorfeld, weil man ist ja kein Feigling.

Um seine Familie zu schuezten bedarf es mehr als irgendjemanden zu vermoebeln.

Der  beste Schutz ist ein ordentlich funktionierendes Umfeld wo jeder bisschen auf den anderen schaut und wo man sich repsektvoll begegnet.

Die Alternative ist, wenn man selbst der uebelste Agressor ist und sein Umfeld in Angst und Terror setzt.


*efdev*, Ich bin kein abolsuter Gewaltgegner, im auessersten Notfall wird sie eingesetzt. Ansonsten hilft sie aber kaum weiter.
Wie ich schon vorher beschrieben habe, das deutsche Rechtssystem. Ich wuerde mir wahrscheinlich mit Gewaltloesungen mehr selbst schaden als nutzen.
Wenn jemand sein Hirn nicht einschalten kann, um wenigstens sowas abzuwaegen, bevor er Faeuste benutzt......


----------



## -Xploit- (28. Mai 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich bin kein abolsuter Gewaltgegner, im auessersten Notfall wird sie eingesetzt



Und genau darum geht es ! Gut das Du es nun auch einsiehst.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Mai 2016)

Gewalt sollte das allerletzte Mittel sein bei einer akuten Bedrohung als Notwehr.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Mai 2016)

-Xploit- schrieb:


> Habe davon geschrieben DAS "wenn Wir / ich Bedroht" würden usw. das wir dann dagegen vorgehen würden, was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen ?
> 
> Mit "Wir" meine ich meine Familie mit der ich zusammenlebe, würdest Du lieber Wegschauen / Wegrennen wie so ein elendiger Feigling ?
> 
> So so,  wir wären also nicht "Anständig" Deiner Meinung nach, das wir uns uns gegen Bedrohungen Wehren würden ? Sorry aber Du hast eine realitätsferne Geisteshaltung.



Exakt deshalb frage ich ja wer "wir" sein sollen. Willst du deine Kinder, oder deine Frau auf ihn hetzen, oder was? Hier steht ein einzelner Typ gegen einen einzelnen anderen. Da haben eventuelle Brüder, Onkel, Cousins, Neffen, oder Freunde nichts zu suchen. Also würden ja nur Frau und Kinder bleiben und die versucht man ja normalerweise raus zu halten.

Ich habe eine realitätsferne Geisteshaltung? Ich bin fair! 

Das kommt schon von meiner Veranlagung. Ich bin 2,01m, sehe durchtrainiert aus (obwohl ich noch nie Sport gemacht habe und mich sehr ungesund ernähre), wiege über 110 Kilo und gucke angeblich immer irgendwie grimmig (ungewollt).
Da muss man sehr aufpassen, weil immer jeder gleich meint, man nutzt das aus. 
Mein Vater hat mich so erzogen, nie gegen schwächere zu gehen. Hätte ich es doch getan, hätte er mich rausgeworfen. Ich müsste also lernen meine Kämpfe verbal zu bestreiten, oder mir mehrere Gegner suchen. Auch treten tue ich nicht, wenn einer am Boden liegt wird sofort aufgehört und ihm aufgeholfen und wenn der Kampf vorbei ist, zieht man einen Strich drunter und tut als wäre nie was gewesen. 

Bei dir liest sich das etwas anders, weshalb ich mich gefragt habe was du mit "wir" meinst. Also was sollten deine Frau und deine Kinder deiner Meinung nach ausrichten?


----------



## -Xploit- (29. Mai 2016)

@Cleriker,

Wer schreibt denn hier von Brüder, Onkel, Cousins, Neffen oder Freunde  ???

 Zur besseren verdeutlichung: bin 45, Verheiratet, habe 2 Söhne, der kleine ist 19, der Große ist 23, also keine kleinen Kinder mehr.

Und wer sagt was von "auf ihn Hetzen" ? 

Also irgendwie verstehst oder verdrehst Du hier die Dinge, was solls, mir Wurscht nun. 


@efdef,

 ist dir nicht klar, das wenn mann in einer Familie Lebt  und somit in einer Lebens Gemeinschaft, das man dann nicht von - "Ich selbst" Redet  – sondern von einem "Wir" ?

 Keine ahnung warum Du das nicht begreifst, aber egal nun.

Bin hier Raus und kann nur noch mit dem Kopf Schütteln.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2016)

Papier ist geduldig und man ist oft geneigt auch zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen und bei manchem klingt es eben eher nach gleiches mit gleichem zu vergelten


----------



## Leob12 (29. Mai 2016)

-Xploit- schrieb:


> Habe davon geschrieben DAS "wenn Wir / ich Bedroht" würden usw. das wir dann dagegen vorgehen würden, was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen ?
> Mit "Wir" meine ich meine Familie mit der ich zusammenlebe, würdest Du lieber Wegschauen / Wegrennen wie so ein elendiger Feigling ?
> So so,  wir wären also nicht "Anständig" Deiner Meinung nach, das wir uns uns gegen Bedrohungen Wehren würden ? Sorry aber Du hast eine realitätsferne Geisteshaltung.


Und wie würdest du dagegen vorgehen? Was stellst du dir darunter vor?


----------



## T-Drive (29. Mai 2016)

@TE

Hast du keinen Bekannten mit einem großen Wauwau, der schön lange Reißzähne hat ?

Führ den Fifi einfach mal Gassi und besuch deinen Nachbarn, um das Mißverständnis aufzuklären . Der ist dann ganz handzahm bei dem Gespräch und wird anschließend bestimmt sehr kooperativ sein beim überführen der wahren Krachmusikoffs.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2016)

Da kann man dem auch gleich eine Muskete ins Ohr stecken. So etwas bringt rein garnix


----------



## T-Drive (29. Mai 2016)

Es geht nur darum daß der Wüterich einmal zuhört und der TE ihm in ruhe den Sachverhalt darstellen kann ohne Angst haben zu müssen daß er tätlich angegriffen wird. 

Du kannst natürlich den Revolver nehmen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Mai 2016)

Arrgghh das mit dem Kugelschubser war nur ein blödsinniger Vergleich.


> Hast du keinen Bekannten mit einem großen Wauwau, der schön lange Reißzähne hat ?


Und was ist damit? Den nimmt man wohl kaum als Wegzehrung mit und je nach Rasse ist es auch eine Bedrohung und genau darum mein Vergleich.


----------



## Tech (29. Mai 2016)

Der TE könnte sich selbst einen Hund anschaffen. Dann wäre er nicht mehr allein unterwegs.


----------



## turbosnake (29. Mai 2016)

Tech schrieb:


> Der TE könnte sich selbst einen Hund anschaffen. Dann wäre er nicht mehr allein unterwegs.


Sofern der Mietvertrag/Vermieter das erlaubt.


----------



## Tech (29. Mai 2016)

Stimmt, das ist schwierig. Wenn man den Vermieter nicht erreicht, kann man ihn auch schlecht um Erlaubnis bitten.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Mai 2016)

Hey TE, gibt's dich noch, oder hat den Hals schon einen Schraubverschluss?

Lass dich bloß nicht unterkriegen von so einem irren.


----------



## T-Drive (30. Mai 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Und was ist damit? Den nimmt man wohl kaum als Wegzehrung mit und je nach Rasse ist es auch eine Bedrohung und genau darum mein Vergleich.



Mann Doc ...

Es gibt ja durchaus friedliche, freundliche größere Hunde, je nach Erziehung, die durch bloßes erscheinen Eindruck machen. Auch die reagieren instinktiv auf Aggression oder auch Angst. 
Einen blutrünstigen Kampfhund eines Bekannten wird der TE wohl kaum Gassi führen.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (13. Juni 2016)

Nimm einen guten Rat und suche eine andere Wohnung. Lieber in einen sauren kleinen Apfel beissen statt auf eine wesentlich größere aber innen zu faulen beginnende Birne. Alleine schon die unnachsichtige Lärmproblemathik zeigt mir als jahrzentelang genervten Mieter, dass du in keinster Weise mir irgendwelchen Methoden weiterkommst. Nachteil für diejenigen welche sich an Regeln halten und andere nicht stören wollen, "Täter" haben was sowas angeht eher einen Vorteil durch Gesetze. Habe ich persönlich an einem Wasserschadensfall, Musik bei Nacht, Fußallspielen gegen Hauswände usw. schon hinter mir. Das ist verschwendete Zeit das nur Zornesadern kostet.

Du wirst dich wundern wie schnell selbst Fremde, plötzlich an einem Strang ziehen können und Lügen oder Hinterlistig was ausdenken, nur um jemanden in dem Fall EUCH eventuell zu schaden. Den Menschen kann man mehrheitlich onehin nicht trauen aber wie assozial einige sein können, dazu muss man erstmal erkennen was die Welt für Wesen so bereit hält. Ich weiß das und meine schon jetzt sagen zu können, das du dich unter eine Gruppe von Schlangen befindest. Miteinander reden dürfte bei Dir ebenso wenig bringen wie bei mir bzw. nach dem Akt mit der Drohung, wäre mir das scheißegal. 

@*GameKing88*
Mit Migranten hat so eine Einstellung wenig zutun, dass ist diese vermeintliche freie Gesellschaft die einem zuviel erlaubt und zu lasch verurteilt. Ob Polen, Russen, Türken, Deutsche, Rumänen spielt keine Rolle. Fehlende Erziehung und behindertes Verhalten kennt keine Nationalität.


----------



## Cleriker (14. Juni 2016)

Ich glaube es ging ihm mit dieser Aussage weniger darum, nicht deutsche zu diskriminieren. Migranten haben oft harte Zeiten hinter sich, schlimme Dinge erlebt und kommen aus Regionen in denen Zusammenhalt untereinander einen ganz anderen Stellenwert hat als bei uns. Viele von ihnen sind es gewohnt Stärke zu demonstrieren. Solche Eigenschaften nicht zu berücksichtigen wäre diskriminierend, aber sicher nicht, es mit in diese Überlegung mit einfließen zu lassen.


----------



## Boarder1312 (14. Juni 2016)

Und so wird immer entschuldigt, wenn sich Diese nicht an die Gesetze halten.
Die Armen, die können ja nix dafür.

Mit diese Aussagen werden die Opfer entwürdigt und gedemütigt. 

DIE OPFER HABEN DEN SCHADEN UND VERSTÄNDNIS WIRD FÜR DIE TÄTER GEZEIGT.

Unmöglich.
Mir ist es egal, ob die da ein hartes Leben hatten und Stärke zeigen mussten.  Hier müssen die sich Benehmen. 

Einem Deutschen Kriminellen müsste man ansonsten auch Verständnis zeigen.

Nee, es geht gar nicht.
Harte Strafen für alle die anderen Menschen bewusst ein Leid antun und kein Verständnis zeigen!!


----------



## Cleriker (14. Juni 2016)

Boarder1312 schrieb:


> Und so wird immer entschuldigt, wenn sich Diese nicht an die Gesetze halten.
> Die Armen, die können ja nix dafür.
> 
> Mit diese Aussagen werden die Opfer entwürdigt und gedemütigt.
> ...



Also auch harte Strafen für dich, weil deine Dummheit mir in den Augen weh tut???

Hier  hat niemand, irgendetwas entschuldigt! Ich habe nur meine Vermutung zu  seiner Wortwahl geäußert. Wenn man nicht in der Lage ist Zusammenhänge,  oder Inhalte zu verstehen, dann sollte man sich ab und an zurückhalten.


----------



## Boarder1312 (14. Juni 2016)

Und auch nicht andere beleidigen, wie du es tust!
Dann schreib es klarer!

Unfreundlicher Geselle!

Ich bin raus.
Kindergarten.


----------



## Cleriker (14. Juni 2016)

Na gut, war sicherlich etwas überzogen, dafür sorry (auch wenn du es jetzt wohl nicht mehr siehst).


----------



## Nazzy (30. Juni 2016)

Ich hoffe, der TE lebt noch


----------

